# Going to local shows.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*

We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick… 
cost AU$ 70.00








, I also was asked to bring some of my work to display.. unfortunately I had no stock for sale….I did bring some items that had been ordered but not delivered.. the reaction was very positive.. and the purple heart was a real attraction as most had not seen it before.. oh well ,, many enquiries about the machine and about my work… handed out a lot of cards and promoted LJ's a lot with visiting woodies … had one bloke from Bunderberg …a few hours further north .. ask if he could put the info about LJ's in their club's newsletter..
Here are a few shots I got in before the batteries in my camera died.
First is a home built bandsaw mill for slabbing small logs.








This is a Lucas Mill.. mobile… with a chainsaw slabbing attachment..








I am adding the videos here so that they can be linked to the video page. 
.http://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkcentre.flvhttp://i662.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/TorqueWorkcentre-1.flv


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


looks like a nice day in the sun .
glad you got some time to play !

what do you think of those bandsaw slabbers ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


I had some fun and first time I have displayed my wares at a wood show.
Yes was a nice sunny day but a bit windy.\\
I think they are a great invention.,., less waste less sawdust.. smaller kerf and able to mill smaller logs.
I would not mind one of my own.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Larry, 
Love the videos! You certainly have some nice machines there!
I am jealous!
Ellen


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Nice videos , Larry , and it's good to hear a wee bit of your voice as well : ) That machine certainly is a wonderful item…it must be fantastic for milling the juice grooves in your cutting boards !


----------



## MarianNeagu (Jun 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Really nice machine! Congratulations !!!


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


WOW …looks like a lot of fun. Thats a great price for that slab, I wish I could find a deal like that.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Glad you had some fun Larry.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


I see that it was a cool day out larry and the videos are cool too

Andy


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Sounds like it was a good time. Next time put a full charge on the camera so we can see more

Rick


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Thanks for your time and effort in putting together and posting these pictures.

I'm not sure if members fully realize the time it takes to actually take the pictures, mark or remember what you photographed, and then collate in some sort of logical order, and mount everything into a program you hope will work!

As a full-time employee… It's a sweet job.
As a free contributor to the community… It's a beautiful, genuine passion.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Hey Larry
You always have something interesting and unique to share with us well done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Keep the chips flyin' Larry. You'll get your stock built up to where you can go to the show again )


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Bob I don't akshally have any stock to go to show with.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Hey Larry,
Looks like the local lad's have some nice toy's as well….....maybe you could get a deal going regarding stock.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Larry, that;s what I'm getting at, work harder, keep the chips flyin'. You will finally get ahead to show off and the show!! )


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Very cool, Larry.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Using the machine at a local woodworkers day.*
> 
> We went up to Maryborough.. a few hours drive north of here .. to the Maryborough Woodturners and Woodcrafters Guild annual wood working show day…. mainly to demo the machine.. I was invited to come along and help out .. as I am the proud owner of a wee beasty. This was a small show.. only a few exhibitors apart from the group themselves but the day was fantastic.,. a good crowd found its way to the grounds and there was a steady stream of visitors viewing the demo of the machine..Shown here surfacing a slab of Mango wood. There were some large slabs for sale.. one for example was over 9 feet long.. 2 feet wide and 2 inches thick…
> cost AU$ 70.00
> ...


Nice machine. It looks like your day was well spent.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Alternate Wood Show*

Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne 
Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
This was to attend the Alternate Wood Show held at the Woodworkers Warehouse in Braeside, a suburb of Melbourne to promote the Torque Work centre.
Had a lot of interest in the Wee Beastie..
and my boards… I took a small amount to show off.. Lots of comments and requests for info about how to make them… I gave out cards and told them all to go Lumberjocks.com and read the blogs. I think there will be lots of folks from Melbourne checking out the sites.
I also took a small sample of the Conkleberry wood and that also caused a stir.. Might have to look into taking a supply to the next wood show. I think that some of the turners might like to use this very different timber.









In this pic you can see the size of the show room.. packed with all sorts of goodies incluing Jet and Powermatic.
As well as the guys from Woodworkers Warehouse they had Ideal Tools with all the fantastic Festool range and Professional Woodworkers Supplies with their range of Incra Woodpecker and heaps more.








.
Some very good bargains to be had … up to 40 percent off and not to mention the give aways to sweeten the deal.








.
A very long piece of timber being turned on the Jet lathe.








I manage to have a nice chat with Stuart Lee host of Stu's Shed.. even got a photo with him..and he says he would like to review the Torque Work Centre.. that would be great.
.
Martin I hope you noticed I have a LJ polo shirt on… I am promoting the site every where I go.
.............








Oh This is Mel… over the week end she BBQed over 400 sausages and heaps of onions.. very welcome I can tell you.
I truly wish I had time to talk to all the other demonstrators and look at all the really cool gear and maybe get a bargain myself… I did get a quote for the full Incra router table .. with wonder fence and unilift..10% off.. good deal I thought…abut it was a real whirlwind trip….
Left Brisbane airport at 0600 got to the show at 1100 … daylight saving lost us an hour and then had to drive to the other side of Melbourne. Headed back to the airport at 1500 and only just made it at 1630 for check in… got lost and then held up in traffic. After all the stress of not knowing if we would make the flight… IT was delayed..we were a little …annoyed….after 1900 before we were back in Brisbane then a 45 minute drive home.. straight to bed.. what a day…

Thats all for today… next time we will be back in Melbourne for the Working With Wood show … next Friday 16th of October.. will be there for the full three days and I hope to get some shots of the show.. Will post when I get back.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


Looks like a great day had by all hope you did well on the board front mate ….........


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


sounds like you had heaps of fun!
tell the guys from the woodworkers warehouse that there is a ripe to pick country a bit to the south of Oz that just waits for Jet, Powermatic and Incra…..


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


This was a good practice run for the big show.
Love the LJ's shirt, you go man !!

Lisa


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


Thanks much Larry for the Melbourne report. Looks like it was fun with a lot of goodies to see. I sure wish they had shows like that here in Norway. Maybe they do, but I've never heard about them.

We do have a woodworking store here in Stavanger which in fact is the largest of it's kind in Norway. Each year they have a cruise up to Nordkapp (the midnight sun place) and hold turning and other woodworking skills courses on the ship underway, stopping at different ports along the way.

Maybe you can get the Torque Work Center people to sponser a trip to Norway to market the work center. We have some fantastic machining companies here (largely due to our oil industry). Maybe they could produce the Torque Center on license. I think a machine like that would be a big hit here in Norway.

I hope you will blog the next show coming up too.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


40% discount? 10% discount?

Here in the US the internet has taken so much business from the wood shows that they don't give any discounts.

Lee


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


Thanks for the pictures, Larry. That looks like a wonderful event.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


Hello Goos,

thank you very much for your nice report from a very nice day you hat on the Woodshow.
On the photos you can see they hat a lot off nice tools on the Woodshop.
I love to look to the videos from Stu shed, it seems to me that he is a very nice guy.
Maybe next time you can take your video, to make some nice video report from the Woodshop
and maybe some interviews 

Thanks Goos.

Schummie.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


Sounds like the show was a blast.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


I guess I'll have to come to Australia to find some woodworking show bargains.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


Larry, looked like a fun day. Thanks for keeping us posted. BTW…I noticed the shirt right away, as I'm sure Martin and everyone else did. Great job!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


Larry: A nice report. It didn't look like the show was crowded with people. Was this is the non busy portion or was it very light crowd?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


looks like fun…did you get to sell any boards???

also--why is it the alternate show?


> is there another show


?


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


hope you did good on selling all of your boards Larry, do you have photos of your booth, and of the wee beastie booth? I noticed everyone was walking upright, not upside down, or did you turn your camera over? lol


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


Hope you had great fun Larry. Sure looks like it. Hope you do well at the Big Show. That's more important.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


Hey Larry
Looks like a great day.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


This was the 'Alternate 'show for those who are not attending the Melbourne Working with Wood show next week.
This was on the Friday.. mostly attended by people who did not have to work that day.. I didn't takle these pics until late in the day and most of the crowd had left.. I was busy talking to the many woodies that crowded around the Torque Work Centre..
If you look at Stu's site and his blog on this you will see the shot labeled Show Floor… in the bottom right hand corner you will see the top of the wee beasty with all the crew from the woodworkers warehouse.. including Juanita… who owns the shop…. taking a peak at the machine…
Yes shummie … Stu is a good bloke… very down to earth… I hope to eventually make some videos of the shows I attend but I must learn to walk before I run.. lol
As for the boards.,.. all woodies…. so no sales but a lot of….."how do you do that" comments and then I just sent them to the Lumberjocks site to read all about it…
I would say that there should be some new aussie members join soon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


We did get lucky. Here is a shot of Larry's wood headed for Melbourne for next weekends show. http://www.alexisparkinn.com/photogallery/Videos/2008-2-9-Il76-in-Australia.wmv


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


That was only one of the planes.. lol Bob… thanks for the vid.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Alternate Wood Show*
> 
> Friday last week Aaron [from Torque Workcentes] and I flew down to Melbourne
> Just over 1,000 miles as the plane flies… lol
> ...


Way to go Larry.

You are making us proud Mate!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Melbourne at last*

Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
.
Some timber for you all to drool over… I know I did..
.
The venue was at the Flemington Markets… just down the road from Flemington Race course.. the home of the Melbourne Cup… the Horse race that stops a Nation. Very large place… long walk from our display stand in the demostration end to the toilets and the exhibitors lounge for coffee..
,
Even boat building … real sweet boats there too.
,  
. This, my friends, is. THE SLAB MASTER. This one is smaller than most at just over 20 feet long. Dresses and sands slabs. And that is Keith operating it.
,
A demonstration of dressing a slab of Silky Oak…Lacewood… only took a few minutes on each side for this small slab. The operator is Luke.. one of the boys who make the machine..He is a boilermaker by trade and we are teaching him all about wood.. lots of fun…. he is catching on really fast under the watchful eye of Keith.. master woodworker and designer of all the Machines.. including a swag of really huge CNC machines…
.


Good site plan…well spread out.. wide aisles and heaps of bargains… not that I had time to scratch myself let alone get to any of the bargains available..


One for all the galloots out there.. lots of antique hand tools… Charles Jackson III you would have loved this display .. even a pedal powered scroll saw and spring loaded lathe


More slabs of cedar.. drool drool
,

Here are some Burls and stumps for tables…


Roger Gifkens Dove tail Jig stand…really nice piece of kit this.

Me showing off with the "Wee Beastie" lol,

d

x
I just had to include this fantastic artist..
,
x

x

,
x
Just a few shots of the stand with some of the boards I took.. brought most of them back but I did sell almost AU$1000.00 over the weekend.
.
.
And to top of an already great weekend.. had a chance to chat with Stuart Lees from Stu's Shed

Fantastic down to earth bloke.. had a wonderful time chatting with him.. I must have impressed him because he took some pics of my work and told me that he would include me in his blog.. OK I though "nice." 
Did not expect this though.
Well that is just about all from me for this show/
Next Month I am off to Bundaberg.. a few hour north for a wood show.. stay tuned.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Larry, it sounds as if your trip to Melbourne was a success both from a personal as well as business standpoint. Those are nice pictures of the show and I really enjoyed seeing the ones of the slabs and burls.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Isn't this your job now? Looks like you're having to much fun!!


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


I love going to WW shows. I get really exited and same up all my money lol. 
Buy anything?
I like the look of that slab master! bet their pricey though.
congrats on your profits.

BTW, you look very much like my next door nieghbour lol


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Good Show, Mate!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Bob Just a little tired…
Brody… The slab master is about 8 grand.. different sizes available though.. save them pennies.
Scott I did have fun…There was much more timber but I did not have time to see everything let alone take pics.. oh well next time…


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


It's very interesting to see the subtle differences between shows up here (in the Atlanta area) and down under.

Lee


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Ok the show is over. Was it a successful show. How about your boards sales?
I hope it pays off. Now take a rest and start woodworking tomorrow morning!


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


well done! you would probably sell more of your stuff at craft shows and not made for woodies. we all look, admire and think "we can do that! wait a minute! we can't! oh, we can! yipee!".

I wish I could come. there are no wood shows that I know of her in NZ. these shows speak directly to the hunter/gatherer part of our brain.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


glad you made it through .
take a break .

you look like you had a good time thought ,
and made some good connects , i'm sure .


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Larry: Looks like a great time was had by all. Congrats on your sales. A great looking collection of boards.

Those slabs look like some great wood.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


great sales and still work to take to the next show 
looks like all the hard work paid off and you had a good time what could be better


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Wow Larry That like a great show and your booth was mind boggling great job


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Glad you had a good time Larry. Considering that mostly woodworkers attend those show I think you sold a lot.

Have you thought about selling wholesale to some up-market kitchen equipment and utensil stores? If they are anything like here in Norway they sell stuff at really high prices to well off would-be gourmets. I would think your boards would go like hotcakes at a place like that. Also I would try food fairs and festivals. I've seen quite a few from Australia on TV. Sorry, I know you didn't ask for marketing advice.

Those work centers are really amazing. One of those with some good quality electric hand tools can really take the working out of woodworking. What would they call it then, just wood?

Thanks a lot for taking the time and trouble to show us these photos and tell about the show. Time for a beer and a nap! That's what being lazy is all about.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Impressive show Larry and it sound like a great time had by all, thanks for taking the time to show the rest of the world that woodworking is alive and well down under. Caboolture must of had clear sky while your were away…LOL take care…Blkcherry


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Looks like you had way too much fun. I wish I could have been there. Interesting blog. We always like to here whats going on with you. Never a dull moment.

You should have smiled in the first picture of you at the Work Centre. All that woodworking stuff and you look bored.

Thanks for sharing, now go back to work!
Kent


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Larry,
Wish I could have been in Melbourne. 
Your website should be loaded up with the boards you still have.
It's a perfect time of year for selling.
Sounds like a great bunch of people you get to hang out with,
while your doing what you love most.
Watching and waiting for the next show : )

Lisa


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


great posting … well done


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Larry glad you had a great time mate! I hope you sold many boards while at the show. I wanted to share with you, being you helped in me mastering the boards. I have sold another set, I have been charging $300.00 for two. One big board and one smaller board. At first I thought that would be too much money for people to pay, but as we all know they take time. Others are talking they want them as well … Thx for your help.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


It's great to have a hobby you like so much that you turn it into a side business and you still feel passionate about it.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Melbourne at last*
> 
> Hi guys Just got back from Melbourne.. went down courtesy of the boys from Torque Work Centres..
> What a blast… 3 days of talking to woodies about timber, tools, techniques and just shooting the breeze with a great bunch of people.
> ...


Sounds like a great show.

Nice diaplay of boards, congrats on the sales.

Innovator


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Brisbane Hands On Expo...*

Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural

Hands On Expo...

premiering in down town Brisbane. Coming soon to Melbourne and Sydney…see you there…

I got up early this morning to make sure that we had everything for the show.,.. I was asked to help demonstrate the Torque Work Centre as part of the Gregorys Machinery stand at the the Hands On Expo… I wasn't even going until early this week. First off… I had a wedding to attend… decided to go to the Bundaberg Wood workers show instead… begged off the wedding… all but booked the Bundaberg show… sister rang telling me MY KID brother is now turning 50 and they are having a small get together at the Gold Coast… you guessed it … Saturday Night…
No way I can go to Bundie and be back in time for the party…. ok… just go to the Gold Coast for the party… and then Aaron rang and asked if I could be available to help him and Henry….[Aarons almost father in law and also a dealer in North Queensland] demo the machine…. next I get a email from the promoters/organisers wanting me to come to the show saying they are looking forward to meeting me….. ... how did they get my email….??...Stu's Shed. ..aha

Aaron picked me up just after 7.30 in the AM… went to the airport … got lost… yes again… picked up Henry and made it to the show in time to sneak in and unload just before the gates were closed..and the paying public arrived.

So far so good…lol

This next bit just blew me away…

I was looking for someone from the organisers so I could get some exhibitor ID's and I saw a guy wearing a Hands On Expo T-shirt… I asked him about the badges …... introducing myself as Larry Maykin….he says….
"Hey… you're "Lazy Larry"... we are so glad that you could make it…we did not think that you would be here…" IF this sounds like I am bragging….you are *SO* right.

Made my day I can tell you…Thanks Russell….a greeting like that just tells you that the rest of the show will be awesome.

We had so many enquires about the Torque and a lot of interest in my work… just fabulous and Fridays are normally just so so … can't wait till tomorrow….

Speaking about tomorrow… anyone in Brisbane that is planning on attending….. just mention *"Lazy Larry"* at the gate and only pay *half price.*.. thats right folks… mention me and get in for *half price*... pretty cool hey… also valid for Sunday… I will let you all know if that offer is for Melbourne and Sydney as well… lets hope so….
No pics today… just settling in…. will take heaps of pics tomorrow… Stay tuned.

After the gates closed for the Day… a BBQ and a few CoolAids… green of course… great way to wind down from a great Day…


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


cool sounds like your word is spreading

only trouble is i cant get to any of the shows to see you

I do have some money put away but i want to get a new table saw with a tilting blade so i can try and copy your work

thanks for the update on how life in QLD is going (obviously bloody good)

Hooky in WA

PS i can now claim to have known you before you got famous


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


Just got a hold of the new ad for Torque… will be in the wood mags this month..
,
.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


I f you had told me sooner Larry, I would have flown down, but, now the plane just won't make it in time, sorry about that, LOL. that half price is tempting though, but the cool aid is even more tempting, oh well, maybe another time. 
glad you are doing well in your endeavors, the TWC is one awesome tool, I would like to have one, but my shop is full, and my billfold is not. I see in the ad the Lazy being routed on the TWC, you are now in the big time.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


Larry, as usual, you are way too busy. I know you are having a ball though. I just wish I could join you.
It's just a little too far for a weekend trip for me.

Thanks for all the cool stuff you post
Kent


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


I'm on my way , Mate …save me a seat and keep dinner warm for me : ) Best wishes for a successful show !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


Larry and just think that we new you first. Well maybe not first, but before most of the civilized world knew you.

And maybe a few uncivilized folks.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


And theres me and dave thinking you were going to take a break mate after all thats been going on lately

Email me when you have the time ok mate


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


Enjoy Mate


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


This post made me smile. I understand that recognition thing. One tries to play it humble, but it usually tickles you inside. Glad you are getting some of that.


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


I'll be at the sydney show
hope to see you there!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


Better start autographing some pics of yourself Mate.
The demand is going to be huge!

Any chance you can get me the half price discount on this $100 parking ticket I got in downtown Chicago?
(Lazy Larry IS world wide Mate….............)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Hands On Expo...*
> 
> Guys you are missing one of the greatest shows ever…. this is the brand new never seen before inaugural
> 
> ...


to cool , larry .

maybe next time ,
we'll get 1/2 price on the air fare ?

glad you are getting the recognition 
you deserve !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*

I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
For a start…....

We were part of the Gregories Machinery Stand.
Aaron and Henry playing with the Torque Work Centre..
. I got to display a few things on the back wall.. kinda fun decoractions… lots of interest and quite a few people taking photos of the boards… and a few cards handed out..

This is Des and he is the inventor of the OZZIE JIG…. more on that later… As you have read I got one and will be posting all the details shortly..

Timbercon… they came over from the West Coast for the show with a lot of very cool things… and 15% off… I certainly took advantage of that…

For all the Galloots… here is Colen and his hand made tools…. marking guages, hand planes, mallets … all hand make from fantastic Australian Timbers… He has a shed in his backyard… runs it all from home… under the sunny skies.


More for the GALLOOTS…


Want to make a wooden boat… join the club and you too can be enjoying a sail or paddle down the river…



Stu …. Carba-tec had a real big site with lots of space..


Addictive Pens were there with lots of different pen turning blanks…

A small selection of turning supplies and some burls for sale.


Lie Neilsen had quite a crowd around their site. Very nice selection of hand planes and tools..DROOL



Start them young hey… Carba-Tec from the other end.. lots of space..


Crowds looking at the various demonstrations.

Even the defence force recruiting bus was there… 

To the timber

Cutting boards made from Camphor for AU$49 to AU$70 ..

Camphor coffee table under AU$ 300

Tables for AU$600 to AU$800 in Camphor… Silky Oak for AU$2,500… amazing…!!


Carve bowls AU$40 to AU$90.. Cheap as Chips…


Slabmaster stand… with Keith's wife Anna with the Racing Kangaroos…I just love these little guys..


A close up!!
My Mate Trevor's stand.. and some of his fantastic timber..and well priced!


The Carin Brothers came all the way up from Tasmania with a wonderful selection of HUON PINE!!!!!



This is my good mate Kevin and the wonderful art of the Koori Tribe.


A demonstration by a cooper on how to make a keg…


And some of the barrels…


Toy makers plans and supplies…


Me and a few helpers… got to love wood shows… hey

Another Aussie invention… compression clamps…I will be doing a review on these too,

Some really great boxes… even a few kits for the diy-er who doesn't have a band saw… cool…


Art!

Last but certainly not least the organisers… NO names NO pack drill lol…
They certainly made life easy for all the exhibitors and bent over backwards to ensure a GREAT show,....
Thanks Guys..


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


great looking show

the canoes were interesting ( i have been thinking about sending away for some plans)

the carbatec stand looked good (i will be visiting the perth store soon to throw down my life savings on a cabinet saw0

i was surprised to see Timbercom made the long trip around AUS to be there

and i got get me some of those helpers (the looked real helpful

Hooky


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Thank you Larry for all the great pics of that fantastic show. I almost felt Like I was there myself. I am constantly amazed to see all that remarkable Australian timber. It looks like you are living out a woodworkers dream. I'm also glad you have a couple of new apprentices to share the work load. Life shouldn't be all drudgery.


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


enjoyed the pics, thank you.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Great pictures Larry, Looks like the show drew a good crowd. Very interesting.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


I couldn't see who your helpers were advertising for. Address hidden under the eaves. Do you have Wrigley's gum down there - "Double your pleasure, double your fun…"?

One big difference I see, at least from the shows on the east coast of the US, is the number of lumber displays. Slab pieces seem to be a big draw. Don't see a lot of that around here.

This appeared to be better attended then the other shows you posted.

Very interesting. Thanks for the photos.

Lee


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Now thats a Woodworking show! Makes the one I just went to look very bad! Going to have to use some of them airline miles and head down under!


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Thanks for sharing, looks like you had a good time, I would of offered them two beauties a couple of free lazy Larry's to take home and a extra lazy Larry to occupy their time there L.O.L.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


That stuff on the Koori table looks fantastic.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


great share , larry .

really a nice walkabout with the pics.

and all you had to say ,

" hi , i'm lazzy larry " ,
and they gave you two helpers ?

i'll have to try that !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Larry: A freat tour of the show and some of the beautiful work that some of your mates do.

I've never had any helpers like that in the shop. Mine tend to run younger.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Great pictures, felt like I was there myself. As far as the blondes go, you can do better. : )


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


easy for you to say , janice ,
you are already spoken for !


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Now we know the REAL reason you go to the wood shows.
great looking show Larry


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


thanks for the post it was like being there


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Wow Larry that's a great tour lots of great tools and projects. Look out for those helpers they look way to happy.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Patron - I just tried it at work. I walked up to some folks who were kind of watercoolering…. and said " hi , i'm lazy larry ". It didn't work. I did not get any helpers. They told me I was insane.

At least I am the boss - I am allowed to be insane.


----------



## peruturner (Mar 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Great pict ,also will you trade those helpers for some amazing peruvian wood?lol


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


*Helpers*---Yeah Right !!

If it were me in that picture, the only "help" I would need would be walking for the next six weeks after my wife got through with me. (Nice pictures though) All of them--Really!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Just went back and noticed the HNT Gordon hand plane display. We sell his products--Awesome planes. I use mine all the time.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


were they hired help?

great show…but didnt see anything like that at the Sacramento WW SHow…this past weekend…just WayneC


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


it took a long while of staring but i figured it out the

the helpers are advertising BUYASHED.COM.AU

honest 
thats my story and im sticking to it

Bad boy hooky


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Hey…you could have just asked… I took a long hard look… btw hooky … it pays to be tall…. lol


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


hey where is the fun in asking

Hooky


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Great pics & some very healthy helpers…..........................


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Do those girls help you out in the shop aswell?


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


wow, gotta say that it must have been an amazing wood show, but I think I would have needed too much help from those helpers… some amazing stuff at the show… we don't have enough of these shows in Victoria BC… the last one I was able to go to was in 2005…


----------



## Fiddelback (Mar 27, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Here be the photos from the Hands On Expo... in Brisbane..*
> 
> I had today off… kinda… schlepped around in the shed getting the new Ozzie Jig assembled…
> and unpacking and sorting things out… posting a new …almost new that is … project… up loading all the pics for this post… and having a few coolaids… to relax after a really hectic three days…
> ...


Yeah thanks for taking the time nto share these pictures with us l found it very interesting to look through : )


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*National Tradesman Expo in Brisbane.*

I dropped into the National Tradesman Expo in Brisbane on Sunday and filmed a quick look.




More about this later. But for now enjoy the vid.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *National Tradesman Expo in Brisbane.*
> 
> I dropped into the National Tradesman Expo in Brisbane on Sunday and filmed a quick look.
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun place to be on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *National Tradesman Expo in Brisbane.*
> 
> I dropped into the National Tradesman Expo in Brisbane on Sunday and filmed a quick look.
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
Lots of goodies there mate.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *National Tradesman Expo in Brisbane.*
> 
> I dropped into the National Tradesman Expo in Brisbane on Sunday and filmed a quick look.
> 
> ...


You've become quite the photog mate, nice job of looking over the whole show. No pic of you and the babes on each arm this time, at least not on film. LOL


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *National Tradesman Expo in Brisbane.*
> 
> I dropped into the National Tradesman Expo in Brisbane on Sunday and filmed a quick look.
> 
> ...


A lot of toys there Larry. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Visiting the local markets.*

Nearly every Sunday morning my wife and I vist the local markets.. to check out the plants and have a look at the trash and treasure… and of course have a bacon and egg roll for breakfast..

A visit to the markets would not be complete without dropping in on Col and Ken… Col has a hydroponic lettuce farm and makes timber items, including marvelous boxes, which he sells on his stall at the market…. Ken is the maker of Wedding Wishing Wells.. and other timber items too… he is branching out..no pun intended, into cutting boards, lazy susans and coffee table.

As neither of them wanted to be in the vid, I had to sneak a shot or two in.. Col was very fast on his feet but Ken was busy, dribbling his hamburger all over the front of his shirt..





I know that these are not really up to Ron's standards but with a little improvement each time… who knows?


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Visiting the local markets.*
> 
> Nearly every Sunday morning my wife and I vist the local markets.. to check out the plants and have a look at the trash and treasure… and of course have a bacon and egg roll for breakfast..
> 
> ...


There's some nice work there.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Visiting the local markets.*
> 
> Nearly every Sunday morning my wife and I vist the local markets.. to check out the plants and have a look at the trash and treasure… and of course have a bacon and egg roll for breakfast..
> 
> ...


Larry,
A new career as a videographer!! Just what you need… woodworking is not keeping you busy enough!! LOL
Ellen


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Visiting the local markets.*
> 
> Nearly every Sunday morning my wife and I vist the local markets.. to check out the plants and have a look at the trash and treasure… and of course have a bacon and egg roll for breakfast..
> 
> ...


great larry you are coming after it

looking forward to the next one

Dennis


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Visiting the local markets.*
> 
> Nearly every Sunday morning my wife and I vist the local markets.. to check out the plants and have a look at the trash and treasure… and of course have a bacon and egg roll for breakfast..
> 
> ...


Great way to spend a day traveling to open air markets. Nice video thanks for posting…BC


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Visiting the local markets.*
> 
> Nearly every Sunday morning my wife and I vist the local markets.. to check out the plants and have a look at the trash and treasure… and of course have a bacon and egg roll for breakfast..
> 
> ...


your friends do nice work , larry .

and i saw your shoulder and arm ,
in the mirrored top of a box .

very ' hitchcock-esque ' of you !

your films are getting better ,
and the editing is great !

shouldn't be long before we see 
nicole kidman ,
mel gibbson ,
and paul hogan ,

doing cameos .


----------



## joebazooka (Sep 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Visiting the local markets.*
> 
> Nearly every Sunday morning my wife and I vist the local markets.. to check out the plants and have a look at the trash and treasure… and of course have a bacon and egg roll for breakfast..
> 
> ...


Just showing up us Yanks again Larry, are you trying to be the next Ron Howard, LOL..Great work though I enjoyed it alot.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Visiting the local markets.*
> 
> Nearly every Sunday morning my wife and I vist the local markets.. to check out the plants and have a look at the trash and treasure… and of course have a bacon and egg roll for breakfast..
> 
> ...


Beautiful stuff your friends make. Looks like they screw around like a bunch of kids. That is some great vid work. Don't listen to those guys they're all jealous, if I was you though, a name change to Ted Turner, or Louie B, Mayer, or Steven Speilberg might be a good idea. Only to go along with your new status as master film maker. By the way remind me to tell you about my Uncle Harry sometime.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Visiting the local markets.*
> 
> Nearly every Sunday morning my wife and I vist the local markets.. to check out the plants and have a look at the trash and treasure… and of course have a bacon and egg roll for breakfast..
> 
> ...


Wow am I surprised…......I assumed since you are from down under everything would be upside down! Nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Visiting the local markets.*
> 
> Nearly every Sunday morning my wife and I vist the local markets.. to check out the plants and have a look at the trash and treasure… and of course have a bacon and egg roll for breakfast..
> 
> ...


More men in shorts! Otherwise the video was good and the stuff your friends make is well done. I'm suffering from a serious case of weather envy. I might show up on your doorstep any day now Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Where it all started..*

The Maleny Wood Expo is only a few weeks away..



Click the new logo and have a look at the new site… up and running and full of info….
This time last year I was getting ready to slip up to Maleny for the wood show… and that changed my life forever.. 
If last year was anything to go by this year will be fantastic..
What will you be missing if you don't make the effort and get to Maleny.

This will be the next show I will be attending…I look forward to seeing what changes will be made from this visit.

Coffs Harbour is a bit of a disappointment but I left it too late and the show was completely booked out…and due to not getting my request for leave in early enough…I won't be able to get down there …

The organisers did however offer a few hours on the Friday… on centre stage… so Aaron and Henry will be going…

Well, still working out the logistics of a tour round Northern New South Wales and South Eastern Queensland…

I will let you all know how that goes…

Melbourne, Sydney, Adelaide and Brisbane are all on the cards…I hope to meet up with some of the people who read my ramblings.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where it all started..*
> 
> The Maleny Wood Expo is only a few weeks away..
> 
> ...


Good luck Larry


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where it all started..*
> 
> The Maleny Wood Expo is only a few weeks away..
> 
> ...


Larry, I hope this course leads to good fortune. You're a better man than I for taking these steps. Of course you're a much younger man as well!
During my life I have done many big industry shows. Even when I was still quite young they were always painful to me. Dealing with transportation, both of show display material and people, many hours of standing on concrete floors, the noise, the long hours and not sleeping in my own bed, all difficult for me.
I still go to at least one industry show a year with my wife. She's still in business and must keep up. The one day shows are best. The two and three day ones are hard and we don't even consider going to the week-long ones.
But you're doing this for a profession you love and that makes it easier to endure.
Thanks for keeping us informed and send some videos of the shows, please!
Best regards,
Don


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where it all started..*
> 
> The Maleny Wood Expo is only a few weeks away..
> 
> ...


A lot of fun isn't it? I'm also in full production for the summer shows which I'm equally excited about. This full time job I got though keeps cutting into my shop time. Wish I could spend a solid month in the wood shop and knock out a 1000 items. Have fun, Good Luck.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Where it all started..*
> 
> The Maleny Wood Expo is only a few weeks away..
> 
> ...


Best of luck buddy. Knock em dead, break a leg or what ever they say down there to wish someone the best.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Where it all started..*
> 
> The Maleny Wood Expo is only a few weeks away..
> 
> ...


Best wishes to you for another successful season , Larry !


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Where it all started..*
> 
> The Maleny Wood Expo is only a few weeks away..
> 
> ...


Larry, Go forth and conquer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Where it all started..*
> 
> The Maleny Wood Expo is only a few weeks away..
> 
> ...


You're having more fun than one man can handle. I volunteer to be your fully paid assistant ;-)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Torque about New South Wales*

This information is mainly for Woodworkers living in the northern and central coastal areas of New South Wales..
Aaron and Henry are taking the Torque on the road throughout central and northern NSW.










While I am unable to make this trip, I will be with them in spirit..

and they are taking a few of my creations to showcase my work.

So if you would like to meet up with the boys

and have a gecko at the TWC and maybe see my designs…

here is their tentative itinerary

FRI 16th

Coffs Harbour Annual Wood Working Show from 1:30pm till close

SAT 17th

Hastings Wood club and Mens shed combined from 8:30am till 11:30 Warchope (timber towns)

SUN 18th

Manning Great Lakes Wood club Taree time to be confirmed

MON 19th

Taree Men's Shed 9am till noon 12 Railway Parade Taree

MON 19th

Port Stephens Community Woodworking Nelson Bay 2pm till 4pm TBC

TUE 20th

Lake Maquarie Woodworkers 9am till 11:30am Marmong Point Newcastle

TUE 20th

Windale Mens Shed Windale 12pm

WED 21st

Nambucca Valley woodworkers from 8:30am till 11:30am

WED 21st

Coffs Harbour Mens Shed 1pm till 3:30pm

THU 22nd

Northern Rivers Woodworking club Mid morning

THU 22nd

Richmond Valley Woodworkers Alstonville from 1pm till 4pm

Anyone interested can contact the clubs directly or Torque on 0449 686 746
.
If your Wood Club or Men's shed is not on the list and you would like a visit from Torque.. let us know..


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Maleny Wood Expo 2010*

There was a vast array of fine furniture, and wonderful timber items, at this years Maleny Wood Expo…

While it was once again a very quick trip around the show at the last minute.. I think I captured the essence of the show fairly well..

There are two exhibitors that I have written about separately, so they are not included.. several others may have been missed because, as I say, once again not enough time to do everything..

Only two days… and what with the Torque and my boards etc… well… just sit back and enjoy the show…

I did, this time, try to match music to the display but again with limited resources…

Enough of my waffling… this is what it is all about… a quick tour of the goodies.





Thanks to all who keep coming back and to those who I hope will return.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo 2010*
> 
> There was a vast array of fine furniture, and wonderful timber items, at this years Maleny Wood Expo…
> 
> ...


Though a long way from my town I would love to go one time.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo 2010*
> 
> There was a vast array of fine furniture, and wonderful timber items, at this years Maleny Wood Expo…
> 
> ...


Great looking show Larry and the music was enjoyable as well….thanks Bc


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo 2010*
> 
> There was a vast array of fine furniture, and wonderful timber items, at this years Maleny Wood Expo…
> 
> ...


Looked like fun Larry. Hope you sold a lot too.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo 2010*
> 
> There was a vast array of fine furniture, and wonderful timber items, at this years Maleny Wood Expo…
> 
> ...


Wow.
I finally had time to watch.
I must watch again to make sure I didn't miss anything that might be hiding.
What were you most awed by at the show ?

Lisa


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo 2010*
> 
> There was a vast array of fine furniture, and wonderful timber items, at this years Maleny Wood Expo…
> 
> ...


Lisa, I think the thing that awed me most was the diversity of work shown.. no two exhibitors had anything alike.. all unusual and unique, That said the club exhibits were all similar.
I will take a lot to break clubs out of the box.. all clubs and all club members seem to do the same thing year in and year out… not all really,... there are a few members that do think outside the box but not many.
The free thinkers seem to be loners and do not play well with others LOL…


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Maleny Wood Expo 2010*
> 
> There was a vast array of fine furniture, and wonderful timber items, at this years Maleny Wood Expo…
> 
> ...


I like the didgeridoos.
I bought one a few years back as a gift.
I played with it first so really it was a regift. LOL
This is not an easy instrument to play, but if you can get the hang of it 
it makes some fantastic sounds !

And yes I agree about the clubs, I think that is why I shy away from joining one.
Turn their hearts and minds Larry, I know you can !
And if you can't, may God turn their ankles, so we'll know them by their limping.
LOL -An off take of an Irish prayer.

Lisa


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Your chariot awaits..*

This has been bigger than Ben Hur…








I have had this on the books for a few months…..longer actually…. Get a trailer and hit the road…Take the Torque to the people… BUT…Always something to hold it up….Some little hiccup… Something to slow down the progress..

..oh well….
It took a while but the Torque Workcentre finally has a chariot to ferry it around.. and what a chariot..

Hooked behind the Workshop Ute….
Sweet…








I had this custom trailer built from Aluminum..and only took delivery of it this afternoon…









All the paper work has been done, all the details have been engraved on the VIN plate… and it is all paid for…Just need to get it registered.. no biggie… Pay the Rego Fee…Screw the Rego Plate in the boxed section provided… Then I can run the Torque up and onto the trailer and go forth and demonstrate.. Happy Days.








There is a lock box made from aluminium checker plate in the front for all the bits I need for the demos.. the inside length is 5mm longer than the TWC so it will fit snugly…







If I am going overnight there will be a detachable frame also from Ali… this will support a vinyl Tonneau cover with clips zips and locks.. Will look real sweet behind the Falcon..As you can see the tail lights also have boxed covers.. And so so light.. with 10 inch wheels it will be so easy to tow..I might even forget it is out the back….

No stopping me now… that is for sure… let the games begin..

Look for me at a wood show or wood workers club near you…

I will be posting Demontration Venues with plenty of notice…

So keep tuned in.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Now that's one sweet chariot.
Will the cover be able to be used for traveling in the rain ?
I don't think I have ever seen you post a pic with rain,
it seems to always be sunny in AU. Hhhmmm.
Take it easy traveling, don't want to burn up the tranny on the Ute.
FANTASTIC Larry, congratulations.
There's no stopping you now.

Lisa


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Spiffy Wheels, Mr. Degoose!! Very befitting for making the TWC Mobile… What's next, an amphibious version?? ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Congrats on the flash wheels Larry. I also have a trailer about that size and I use it a lot, unfortunately mainly to haul refuse to the dump and future refuse to my home instead of woodworking equipment to shows. Yours is a lot better looking though and goes nicely with your pick-up.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


That trailer is too nice to use. That's a show trailer. It would make a dandy Motorcycle trailer if it was a little bit longer. LOL Very nice indeed!


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Beautiful Work Larry! Where do you put the spare?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Pretty fancy Larry, it may draw attention away from the Falcon. I really like the exceptionally big ice chest, it should serve it purpose just fine, enjoy the miles and stay safe my friend…BC


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Good looking trailer Larry.

I'll bet you get lot's of attention just from that. I made a set of diamond plate aluminum shelves for my work van, along with a wall to separate the passengers from the cargo area…

At lumber yards it would draw a crowd of people, as I was loading it with materials.

Very nice set up.

Lee


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


now if you could put some pontoons on the Falcon and trailer you could paddle up this way and visit us in the USA.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


this is great , BEN ,

run the TWC over to Perth ,
and give a gander .
to Hooky .

take a few pics along the way !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Wow, what next will the toque workcenter get it's own Limo. Cool Trailer


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Nice trailer.


----------



## billb (May 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Great Job. thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Almost too pretty to use Larry.
The TWC will be traveling in style!

Good luck Mate!


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry!
Saw this on your wordpress blog. Nice I have to say. I'm looking at getting a trailor in the next 12 months. Aluminium probably the way to good. Lighter = less fuel to tow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


You will cut a fine fine figure with the Torque on the chariot behind the Ranchero with you driving!! I'd be surprised if you don't have to have me come down under to ride shotgun and beat the women off of you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Your chariot awaits..*
> 
> This has been bigger than Ben Hur…
> 
> ...


" have me come down under to ride shotgun and beat the women off of you " .

good one bob !

like maybe tell them *you* are larry (LOL) /


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*

Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…









While these shows take a lot of organising and after it is all over you swear never again… when they come up… you are getting ready to do it all once more….. and loving it.. Imagine spending three days talking to like minded people about tools and timber..

I think I have died and gone to heaven…

It is exhausting and takes a lot out of you but you would not miss it for all the tea in China…

I did attend the Hands-On Expo in Brisbane and had an exciting time there but it seems that we are back to only one show in Brisbane each year now..

I also got to go to the National Tradesman's Expo in Brisbane…

Both different concepts and shows…

As much as I would love to attend every show there is, time is a constraint. I have to pick which shows I want to go to..

Brisbane will be the next show where you can catch up with me and have a chat and look over the Torque Workcentre and a few of my creations…

I am booked for the Maryborough Woodcrafters Guild Annual Wood Show on the 10th July

There was talk of another road trip down the Northern New South Wales coast to Sydney for the Show there in June but I will be in New Zealand … taking SWMBO on a second honeymoon… and stopping in and seeing #1 grandson, Malakai… in Christchurch..

Hope there is a quiet afternoon to visit LJer Moshe. I would like to see what he has come up with now..

Might be able to take a quick shot of his shed and include it in the 1oo1… well Kiwis are almost Aussies… LOL

Some good news too… I can now say I am official.. my passport arrived today..

Still not sure just where I will turn up after that but hoping for Canberra later in the year…


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*
> 
> Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry!
I'm looking forward to Sydney woodshow… slowly putting aside some money… don't think I'll have enough…


----------



## JimArnoldChess (Mar 15, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*
> 
> Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> 
> ...


Best of Luck…sounds like a great time!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*
> 
> Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> 
> ...


Fun plus hard work glad your enjoying yourself.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*
> 
> Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry, I Hope you enjoy the show and your second honeymoon in New Zealand. I hope you don't spend *all* your time there visiting with woodworkers! lol. Looking forward to your videos from the show.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*
> 
> Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> 
> ...


I love your words, Larry…"I think I have died and gone to heaven". I feel what you feel. I'm looking forward to Sydney Show. I will be there for 3 days as exhibitor working with Sydney Woodturners Guild. I hope to meet some L Js over there.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*
> 
> Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> 
> ...


Larry,
How many hours are in Australian days?????
I couldn't fit half of what you do in a day!
Ellen


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*
> 
> Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> 
> ...


All that wood is just incredible, and can you please forward a rain day picture or we are all moving to your neighborhood…BC


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*
> 
> Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> 
> ...


Thats some nice timber.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*
> 
> Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> 
> ...


Hey there BC








it bucketed down…


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show.*
> 
> Well, this has come round quick.. the Timber and Working with Wood Show will be in Brisbane the end of next week. This has always been the highlight of my year and even more so now that I am part of it… I was fortunate enough to be involved with the Show in Melbourne late last year… but I have not been an exhibitor at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…
> 
> ...


I'm framing this one…lol thanks


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*If I get lost at a Show.*

When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..

This is partly a safety issue and also, as a professional, I like to look like I actually know what I am doing..

As a part of this new found professionalism, I now have "Lazy Larry Woodworks" embroidered on the shirt just above the left pocket..








Mainly ….this is so I can be returned to my stand if I get lost..

I have meant to do this ever since I bought the gear… well now when you see me at a show you will know just who Lazy Larry is…and where he should be..

And if I am not, please return me to the Torque Workcentre stand…

This is what happened when I did not have my company name embroidered on my shirt…








I got lost and then found…took a while to get back to my stand..


----------



## dancampbell60 (Sep 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


I don't know where you should be, but from what I can see in your last picture; you found a very nice place to be "lost". Also, you better hope your isn't the one who finds you!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


You deffently picked a exclusiv place but
not the worst place to get lost Larry

can I get lost with you….....lol

Dennis


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


Gotta love those Aussie ladies!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


Larry: If you get lost by me, I'm not paying postage to ship you home.

But, I hope your friends are with you.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


Larry that's two good reasons to get lost!!! Now, why in the thunder would you ever not want to be lost?? I vote to rip out the embroiderie and keep the blondes.But you choose what you like the best! LOL!
Bill


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


Yes Larry you do look lust there.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


Thats disgusting and shameful…..how dare you stand next to two really hot girls with all those tools around you…sexist ;o)! I bet those women don't even know how to turn on a table saw..but they can sure turn…..oh no I guess I won't go there…


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


Another pair of reasons to visit Larry


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


Are you still hanging around with those two? Had either one bought a Torque Workcentre yet ? LOL
How about a red cape to go with you new outfit. ? If you add a mask you could be Torgue Man. LOL
Sorry for the kidding around.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


As I've said before, you lucky, lucky b'.

Martyn


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


There's something distorting the text on their shirts, making it much harder to read. Give me a few minutes to decipher this…


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


Picture #1 - professional
Picture #2- well….. I like picture one better…LOL
Nice shirt Larry, this steps it up a notch : )

Lisa


----------



## billb (May 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but it seems to me that the embroidery on the shirt may not be a good idea.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


Hey are those the two from the Home Depot parking lot?! Watch your wallet LOL!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *If I get lost at a Show.*
> 
> When I go to a wood show to demonstrate the Torque Workcentre, I usually wear heavy duty workwear and boots..
> 
> ...


No Mark:

Those aren't the two from the Home Depot Parking Lot, they were Not that well Stac ….I mean they were a lot older.

Larry: "Get Lost!" OR … I'll do it for you! ...LOL…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Nice Rack....*

I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…

At one of the market stalls selling cooking stuff…. I found this plate rack… made of 6 mm black metal..I had an epiphany… these wood be great for showcasing my boards at shows and market days… [pun intended]








I invested $6.00 and got 3…. last of the big spenders..

I stopped at Ken's stand and told him … he also makes cutting boards, from camphor…I get my camphor slabs from him….. so he went and got 5 and I pinched one of his…for telling him about them…

I went home and set up some boards… It was then that I realised that 4 wood not be enough…

So straight back and got 6 more…

http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F3f8ca075.pbw
I was going to make something similar in timber of course.. but it would have been bulkier and this was a cheap alternative... will see how they go this weekend.. at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show..

Look us up at the Torque Workcentre stand in the outside area... where all the big slabs hand out...


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


I love a bargain

Congrats


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


Larry, Great way to use someone else's poduct. Make a very nice presentation.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


Clever! It looks like it does just the job.

Btw that's a rather impressive inventory


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


thanks for showing this 
i think once i get set up again i will make some of these


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


It probably cost you more in gas to keep going back and forth to buy the racks.

The seller will wonder why his inventory dropped so fat so he now buy extra thinking that he has a great seller there. So in 3 or 4 weeks you can get them off the distress table of non moving inventory.

A great use Larry.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


Very nice display.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


Those racks show off your excellent boards beautifully.
And the black racks don't distract the eye from the boards.
Finely done Larry.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


When I saw 'nice rack' I immediately thought of your previous post.

They do the job well though.

The racks I mean.

Martyn


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


Good find ,they look like they do the job.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


great score Larry that´s proppebly the best buy you have done in years

Dennis


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


Rack'em up Larry, should make for a great display presentation on sale day.


----------



## billb (May 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


Great idea. It's perfect for that.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


Great rakes Larry and the boards look good too LOL….....


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


Just a top way to present them.


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Nice Rack....*
> 
> I was at the local flea market this morning , doing the usual, buying the good lady wife breakfast… bacon and egg roll.. What can I say… cheap date…
> 
> ...


I gotta wonder, where did the metal come from for less than $2 each. Well done.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*After work today.*

Just started making 30 cutting boards from some Camphor laurel.
I have dressed the timber, cut the curves on each end, drilled a hole in one corner on all of them ….and have routed a chamfer on the edges and sanded several… will finish them tomorrow and have them ready for the Brisbane show..
NO pics yet… will save that for the full post…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *After work today.*
> 
> Just started making 30 cutting boards from some Camphor laurel.
> I have dressed the timber, cut the curves on each end, drilled a hole in one corner on all of them ….and have routed a chamfer on the edges and sanded several… will finish them tomorrow and have them ready for the Brisbane show..
> NO pics yet… will save that for the full post…


Sounds like fun (or work?). Looking forward to the pics. Have fun in Brisbane Larry!


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *After work today.*
> 
> Just started making 30 cutting boards from some Camphor laurel.
> I have dressed the timber, cut the curves on each end, drilled a hole in one corner on all of them ….and have routed a chamfer on the edges and sanded several… will finish them tomorrow and have them ready for the Brisbane show..
> NO pics yet… will save that for the full post…


no rest for the wicked

are you coming to perth in august for the wood show here if so wood love to say hi

Hooky


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *After work today.*
> 
> Just started making 30 cutting boards from some Camphor laurel.
> I have dressed the timber, cut the curves on each end, drilled a hole in one corner on all of them ….and have routed a chamfer on the edges and sanded several… will finish them tomorrow and have them ready for the Brisbane show..
> NO pics yet… will save that for the full post…


Your just trying to temp us aren't you


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *After work today.*
> 
> Just started making 30 cutting boards from some Camphor laurel.
> I have dressed the timber, cut the curves on each end, drilled a hole in one corner on all of them ….and have routed a chamfer on the edges and sanded several… will finish them tomorrow and have them ready for the Brisbane show..
> NO pics yet… will save that for the full post…


wow 30 boards what a job


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Making a debut.*

The Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show starts on Friday. 
I will be at the show all three days… so come over and have a chat… 
Making it's debut at this show will be the new banner for Torque Workcentres…..
designed by* Stuart Lees of Stu's Shed* 








This banner is 2000 mm by 850 mm [ nearly 7 feet high by 3 feet wide… or just under actually]
There will also be a large banner at the rear of the site… so you will not be able to miss us… 
And the fact that we will have the Slabmaster, two Routermasters, and two Torque Workcentres set up…
One 2 metre machine with one head and the 3 metre machine will be set up with two heads..

I know that a lot of you will not be able to fly over on such short notice ….so I will be videoing this show…and taking heaps of pics…
For those who can attend ….please drop by and say G'day


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Making a debut.*
> 
> The Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show starts on Friday.
> I will be at the show all three days… so come over and have a chat…
> ...


Good luck Larry on lots of sales.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making a debut.*
> 
> The Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show starts on Friday.
> I will be at the show all three days… so come over and have a chat…
> ...


G'day. Good luck with the show. Hope you sell a utefull of boards, and twice as many WTC's!! Looking forward to the video's. Don't forget the assistant's!! 
Bill


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Making a debut.*
> 
> The Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show starts on Friday.
> I will be at the show all three days… so come over and have a chat…
> ...


Best of week-end Larry, your TWC is a real head turner quite a machine. Enjoy the show and stay out of the rain…lol BC


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Making a debut.*
> 
> The Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show starts on Friday.
> I will be at the show all three days… so come over and have a chat…
> ...


I hope you the best Larry.


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Making a debut.*
> 
> The Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show starts on Friday.
> I will be at the show all three days… so come over and have a chat…
> ...


Good luck with the show. Hope you get intersting feedback


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Making a debut.*
> 
> The Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show starts on Friday.
> I will be at the show all three days… so come over and have a chat…
> ...


This is my first view of the WorkCenter. Looks serious. If I had that I would feel a need to do some real work! Hope your weekend sales went well. By the way, my slightly used 16/32 jet sander was $600.00 and I passed on one for $425 that was further away. When I got home from work today, the power was out due to a wind storm. I may get to try it out later. Some variation of a 3-D board. Robert


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*What 30 Boards look like.*

This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


Kind of plain aren't they larry. Where are the Lazy Larry Specials?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


Those shows must be great to have as a break in the shop routine and to meet like-minded folks Larry. Looks like you are well stocked with the cheese board for the show. Have fun and I hope you sell a lot too. Say, how about doing something with an Australian Navy theme? There must be lots of ex-sailors out there who would like a memento as a reminder of their past adventures on the high seas.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


Glad to see such a bevy of boards from you, Larry!
They are, of course, beautiful… even unfinished!
Ellen


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


Hey Larry, What type of rack or stand are they standing in? I think that would be pretty handy for my set up. What is it?


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


You are a board making machine Larry.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


OK #14 Nice Rack. Got it. Sometimes its tough to keep up with you!


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


You just might end up needing a second Ute and trailer! Sure hope so. Best to you. Hope it's a great show.
Bill


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


looks like you have been very busy Larry, lookin good.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


I'm curious too. Are those your shop drying racks or do you use them to display at the show. Oh, by the way, nice boards…..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


Wow that's a ton of boards . I hadn't noticed holes in your boards before.


----------



## billb (May 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


Nice boards, Larry and I see those racks are working out for you. Hope you have a great show.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


Hey Larry,
Looking good mate.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


I have come to the conclusion you don't sleep and possible have angry neighbors do to the noise coming from the shop all times of the day… and night….. Do you ever rest?....lol

Very nice work Larry. I am going to have to just make me a "Lazy Larry Cheese Board"... I really do like these. Good luck at the show. I hope you stumble into a mess of folks with an appreciation of good work and have a pocket full of cash…lol


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What 30 Boards look like.*
> 
> This is a quick peek at the 30 boards that I made this week… prior to Branding and Oiling.http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2FBoards%2Fee85ef97.pbw
> Off up to the workshop right now to brand and oil these suckers.


A different style from the Master" Very nice!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*What a day!*

Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..

Down the highway to Brisbane for the Timber and Working with Wood Show…

What a day…

Had plenty of time to set up and managed to rack most of my inventory on two tables.. Also was allowed to have the ute on site.. Safe, undercover, close… and saved $10 on parking.








.Stu Lees from Stu's Shed arrived just before opening.. he had to be up at 3AM to fly in from Melbourne…







Got a shot of him next to his banner..

Only had time to take a few shots… Flat out like a lizard drinking… discussing the Torque. answering questions about the Ute and my boards.. keeping an eye on all the 4 machines on display.. Had lots of enquiries about all the above.









We were in the outside covered area with all the other machinery and all the big timber…







What a great selection and the prices… had to control my self…

Plenty of space to spread out….

Day one just flew by…

Met up with a few old friends who dropped by to say G'day… Set up some appointments for a few blokes to drop by the workshop… Had several seriously interested parties.. including one from New Zealand…

The new dust pre separator worked like a dream and tomorrow I will try and get a better pic of the set up…








When the show closed at 5 PM … was that only 12 hours… time for a little networking , a sausage on a roll and few inspirational XXXX golds…

I pike out … needed to get home to load some of my European Walnut to see how that sells over the weekend…the boys were off to the Hotel up the road…

Someone will have to be un-hungover… is that really a word… lol… seriously… too far to drive after a few drinks… not a good idea…Here we are deliberating over the two headed machine… this 3 metre Torque had two heads fitted… one for a router and one for a saw…








Great for production work…

A little more work on the computer then an early night…

Will load the short slabs of Walnut in the morning… may even take some of the European Cherry… see how it goes…

Tomorrow ….. day Two of Heaven on Earth… more tools more timber ….

It doesn't get any better than this….


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


Looks like fun, Larry.
What a wonderful array of boards.
Ellen


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


Very cool Larry. Sounds like you had yourself a blast.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


are there any plans for a shop helper ,
like R2D2 ( maybe with the looks of your previous helpers ) lol .
to do the actual work ?
and maybe a bigger trailer ,
to haul you blokes around ,
recovering from hangovers ?


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


Hey Larry, Top Job. Looks like you're having a blast. Did you run into Mal Ward over at Boutique Timber. Top bloke. That's where I get most of my timber from. Seriously Larry… 4x? lol. Queenslanders… I'll never understand it.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


Wish I was there.

Martyn


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


Lots of things going on there Larry. I like your new embroidered outfit, but I think it should be the same color as the Torque Work Center green. That would tie you directly into hype. Good idea about a designated driver. don't want to ruin any of that high quality wood!,Lol. It does look like fun. I wish I were there to see it. I like your idea of opening the bonnet on your pick-up, which is an added attraction to woodworkers who are probable interested in cars too. Wishing you success there and looking forward to whatever photos and video you have the time to take.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


Looks like a great place to have this. Much luck in selling and having fun. Wish I could be there but I believe I could beat you both trying to come from the states as to how long the travel would be. LOL.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


Looks like it's a great show. Boards look good. Ute looks good. WTC looks good. New uniform looks good. But wait! How are you going to get through the entire weekend without your assistant's??? 
Seriously. Looks like everything is going smooth. Hope you have lot's of sales. 
Bill


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


A craxy busy fun day


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


it´s good to hear when some have great days
I liked that you park the black monster behind the boards they 
stod out against the shinny black colour
and I´m with Mike get a matching green outfit then you will look like a pro
as it is now you can still get lost…....lol

Dennis


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *What a day!*
> 
> Up at 5 in the AM… a quick cup of coffee and a shower…dressed in the newly embroidered and freshly ironed..thanks Honey… work gear… load the rest of the boards and gear into the back of the Ute..
> 
> ...


Lots of luck selling much stuff.

I don't see the babes, you must be too far into the outback.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*

Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..

Looked across at the Car next to me… a small Hyundai Compact… and the two blokes in the car are all smiles and thumbs up… made my day that the Ute is appreciated and they were not afraid to show their feelings…

A little further down the road and looking in the rear view mirror there is a large black mass behind me… dang…. a 1960 Chevrolet Belair… nice…

Next set of traffic lights just in the outskirts we are joined by a 1965 Ford Falcon Stationwagon…

This blew me away… It was an Omen … I was about to have another great day…

And I did…at least two TWCs now have new owners and maybe a few more will be leaving soon…My boards were well received but only a few went to new homes … and I still have all the walnut… maybe Sundays are better…








The ute is a good display stand for some of the European Walnut and Cherry I had for sale..

Just thought I would share this little tale with you all..

My next post will be a review style about a Western Australian Timber Co that was at the show…








Slab 'n' Burl Hardwoods.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*
> 
> Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..
> 
> ...


It all good Larry the cars , wood and the TWC your are living the life…stay happy my friend G-DAY…BC


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*
> 
> Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..
> 
> ...


have fun my friend…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*
> 
> Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..
> 
> ...


Weird and wild about the cars. I'm confused you talk about a 65 ford falcon wagon but call your truck a ute where in the states we just call it a falcon pick up'.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*
> 
> Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..
> 
> ...


A'int life great! Glad you are having fun, and the show is going good.
Bill


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*
> 
> Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..
> 
> ...


good on you , mate !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*
> 
> Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..
> 
> ...


Nice Larry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*
> 
> Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..
> 
> ...


Looking good from here Larry!! Hope you sell a truck load tomorrow!! WEll, actually hope you sold them today (your time)


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*
> 
> Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..
> 
> ...


Makes me think back in time. My very first car, my father gave me was a 1965 Ford Falcon, it wasn't a stationwagon. It had a 160 special with 3 on the tree shifting. Loved that car. I also owened a 1957 Ford F100. It had a 223 straight 6 in it. I dont know how it looks now, I sold it to a guy that totaly did a frame up restore on it..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*
> 
> Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..
> 
> ...


Fun with cars and wood, life is good. Believe it or not Larry, I just got the email notification of this post dated 22/5 a few days ago! One more little curiosity that life sends us from time to time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A funny thing happened on the way to the show...*
> 
> Driving down the Bruce Highway … going to the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show… minding my own business…. enjoying the sound of my Ute purring along…..
> 
> ...


Mike, You do have to wonder what goes on with these messages that show up weeks later that have been spooling around at the speed of light, don't you? )


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Timber Timber and More Timber*

This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….

Timber, timber and more timber.
.
http://v.wordpress.com/wp-content/plugins/video/flvplayer.swf?ver=1.21
.
Timber,

The whole timber,

And nothing but the timber.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


A really good shoe I mean show.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


once upon a timber time there was this bloak who did nothing but mess with wood…he had this really nice shed with way to much timber in the back …more then what he knew to do with….so he went to all of these timber shows and became even more intimbernated…which made him walk in a funny way…so what is the moral of this story…..once a timber mate…always a timber mate…which makes you a timbermater…which is better then an alligator….maybe the one telling the story has been drinking to much timberjucice…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


Not many tool peddlers, eh? Lots of nice wood. That is probably why the cutting boards were slow, most could make them from their scrapes????


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


Could be too much 3rd run corn, Grizz ;-))


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


so much timber, too little time to use it or too little cash to buy it. oh well.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


They must of had a big lollie to transport all that timber.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great video Larry. Like dangling a carrot in front of a donkey. I couldn't help but wonder what the accompanying wives were thinking as they followed their men around to look at the timber.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


Wow. Some amazing timber and thanks to you I at least got to see it.

Any room in Aus for an old, itinerant box making Brit?

Martyn


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


nice,
wish i had some thanks for posting the vidio almost like being there


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


Larry,

What did you do, borrow them some of the timber from your shed to stock their show?

You are getting to be quite a video maker!

I was dancing the som-ba around my shop to the music while watching the clip.
(not a pretty sight….picture standing man being electrocuted.)

Some of those large standing timbers are tremendous.

Thanks for letting us attend via the machine here.


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


its funny u put in the old porn music top 10 soundtrack to show a video of a bunch of men wandering around holding their wood…lol
really cool vid, i wonder if we have shows like that here?...


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


Bob67Cam: Not sure that there is much original music written for the Porn genre. I would think that most of it's been popular someplace else and used there.

Larry: great vid and soundtrack.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


Nope, 100% Porno Jam! Sorry Gary. I bet my collection is bigger than yours.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


Larry, I could have used a voice over telling me about the various types of wood. Of course, you would have to be speaking English!! Thanks, Robert


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber Timber and More Timber*
> 
> This video was taken yesterday at the Brisbane Timber and Working with Wood Show…I decided that while many of my posts have previously included machinery and tools… this time it is….
> 
> ...


The porn tunes alone are worth the price of admission ! Great job , Larry…I knew you looked familiar for some reason : ) My pc didn't allow the video to go to full screen….Is it possible to do it ?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Wooden toys..*

While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf
.
Both Brenda and Alan are very creative woodworkers and..... they each have their own workshop... Brenda is a Woodturner and Alan does just about anything in wood...BTW Brenda is the president of the Maryborough Woodcrafters Club...


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Wooden toys..*
> 
> While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…
> 
> ...


what , no pictures?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Wooden toys..*
> 
> While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…
> 
> ...


pictures !
pictures !
pictures !

better !
better !
better !

cool toys 
great work !


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Wooden toys..*
> 
> While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…
> 
> ...


Cool stuff Larry….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Wooden toys..*
> 
> While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…
> 
> ...


Cool toys


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Wooden toys..*
> 
> While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…
> 
> ...


Great toys Larry, did you happen to snap a few photos for us to design by?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Wooden toys..*
> 
> While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…
> 
> ...


WOW!! Nice work on those. Frog looks like he is hopping )


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Wooden toys..*
> 
> While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Wooden toys..*
> 
> While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…
> 
> ...


its a V6!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Wooden toys..*
> 
> While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…
> 
> ...


)
great toy´s 
thank´s for sharing it Larry

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Wooden toys..*
> 
> While I was staying with Brenda and Alan Walker last weekend .. they live in Maaroom on the coast just outside Maryborough…You can see Fraser Island from their front gate… well I was there for the Wood Show… more on that coming up… as soon as I can edit the film I took…. anyway while I was there…. Alan brought out two wooden toys that I just had to share with you…The first is a car… with moving cams… the other is a pull along frog…
> 
> ...


Great toys! I liked the car best.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*

Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs

I have been busy in the back yard for the last few days… getting the gardens and lawn up to date … My excuse for not posting.. although I have made quite a few new projects…Inspired by both SPalm and MaryAnne.

So will take some time next week to let you know how the trip went and update on the project front…
Still have not had time to edit the vids I took last weekend in Maryborough… not as big as Adelaide but still fun…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*
> 
> Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs
> 
> ...


it's a lovely place ,

someone has to visit .

bring back some treats !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*
> 
> Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs
> 
> ...


Have fun Larry! On second thought, you might be having too much fun?? Are you sure you can handle that much??


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*
> 
> Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs
> 
> ...


Wow, a week without DeGoose. It will be like… calm.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*
> 
> Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs
> 
> ...


I hope you have a lot of success at the show Larry and a good time too. Looking forward to the videos.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*
> 
> Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs
> 
> ...


Hope the show goes great for you. Have a good time.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*
> 
> Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs
> 
> ...


Good Luck, Larry. Talk to you when you get back


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*
> 
> Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs
> 
> ...


good luck Larry looking forward to see what you come home with

Steve
you are right this little freindly competition on the boardfront
between you, Larry , Mary Anne, Brixtoft etc.
is realy nervewrecking to follow for the rest of us we need a little breake 
our brains can´t ceep up the speed 

Dennis


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*
> 
> Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs
> 
> ...


Pick me up on your way and take me with you to the shows LOL Hav a nice trip


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*
> 
> Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs
> 
> ...


Good luck with the show. zwish you lots of fun.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide, South Australia... this week...*
> 
> Hi Guys .. As I am off to Adelaide in South Aussie this week for the big Timber and Working with Wood Show…... I will not be posting anything… till my return… next Monday… Just to let you all know why I am not going to be active here on LJs
> 
> ...


I've been to Adelaide. Only got to spend one night there but I know where it is.
Hope you had your usual success.

Lee


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Adelaide has been and gone..*

Here are a few pics of the show… for all the others you will need to drop by my blog site...
Just too many to up load to two sites… sorry.








The Torque Workcentre Stand








Wood turning demo by Gulio Marcolongo.








A Jarrah Burl prior to surfacing with the Torque.








Same burl after a quick run through the TWC..
I hope you take the time to go and have a look at the other pics…


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide has been and gone..*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the show… for all the others you will need to drop by my blog site...
> Just too many to up load to two sites… sorry.
> ...


Looks like a very productive show Larry, nice pic's on your site. Hope you put some coin in the till selling the TWC this week…BC


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide has been and gone..*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the show… for all the others you will need to drop by my blog site...
> Just too many to up load to two sites… sorry.
> ...


Very cool tool Larry.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide has been and gone..*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the show… for all the others you will need to drop by my blog site...
> Just too many to up load to two sites… sorry.
> ...


Welcome back. We missed you.

The torque bench seems to be very usefull. How does the top bar and the tool holder slide?
Do they bearing , lead screw…?

Impressive display you had at the show (pictures on your site).


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide has been and gone..*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the show… for all the others you will need to drop by my blog site...
> Just too many to up load to two sites… sorry.
> ...


Welcome back
Quite the show.

Coming soon to a town near you????


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Adelaide has been and gone..*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the show… for all the others you will need to drop by my blog site...
> Just too many to up load to two sites… sorry.
> ...


Looks like it was a real good show


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*More pics of the TWC stand in Adelaide...*

These pics were taken when a mate who I joined the navy with, Geoff Harvey dropped by for a chat… great to catch up with him…
The pics were taken from all different angles so that the stand and the meeting were well documented…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6e033355.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *More pics of the TWC stand in Adelaide...*
> 
> These pics were taken when a mate who I joined the navy with, Geoff Harvey dropped by for a chat… great to catch up with him…
> The pics were taken from all different angles so that the stand and the meeting were well documented…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6e033355.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


sweet looking display!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *More pics of the TWC stand in Adelaide...*
> 
> These pics were taken when a mate who I joined the navy with, Geoff Harvey dropped by for a chat… great to catch up with him…
> The pics were taken from all different angles so that the stand and the meeting were well documented…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6e033355.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Very nice Larry.

How did the week-end go?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *More pics of the TWC stand in Adelaide...*
> 
> These pics were taken when a mate who I joined the navy with, Geoff Harvey dropped by for a chat… great to catch up with him…
> The pics were taken from all different angles so that the stand and the meeting were well documented…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6e033355.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Nice display, Larry.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *More pics of the TWC stand in Adelaide...*
> 
> These pics were taken when a mate who I joined the navy with, Geoff Harvey dropped by for a chat… great to catch up with him…
> The pics were taken from all different angles so that the stand and the meeting were well documented…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6e033355.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


hey larry ,
nice to see you in front of the camera for a change .

how is the torque thing going ?

what happened to all the crowd we get to see 
in most of these posts ?

glad you got to see an old mate ,

fond memories i bet .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *More pics of the TWC stand in Adelaide...*
> 
> These pics were taken when a mate who I joined the navy with, Geoff Harvey dropped by for a chat… great to catch up with him…
> The pics were taken from all different angles so that the stand and the meeting were well documented…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6e033355.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


It's great you got to catch up with an old mate, I hope you had more foks come by.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *More pics of the TWC stand in Adelaide...*
> 
> These pics were taken when a mate who I joined the navy with, Geoff Harvey dropped by for a chat… great to catch up with him…
> The pics were taken from all different angles so that the stand and the meeting were well documented…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6e033355.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Larry, lookin' good from here!! Are you about to quit your day job adn full time the wood gig?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *More pics of the TWC stand in Adelaide...*
> 
> These pics were taken when a mate who I joined the navy with, Geoff Harvey dropped by for a chat… great to catch up with him…
> The pics were taken from all different angles so that the stand and the meeting were well documented…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6e033355.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


These pics were taken at the tail end on the Sunday…. not too many crowd left…Just before we started breaking the machines down for transport. It was great to catch up… we had seen each other once in 36 years…
BOB… each day is one day closer to going full time with the Torque…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *More pics of the TWC stand in Adelaide...*
> 
> These pics were taken when a mate who I joined the navy with, Geoff Harvey dropped by for a chat… great to catch up with him…
> The pics were taken from all different angles so that the stand and the meeting were well documented…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6e033355.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Good luck!!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *More pics of the TWC stand in Adelaide...*
> 
> These pics were taken when a mate who I joined the navy with, Geoff Harvey dropped by for a chat… great to catch up with him…
> The pics were taken from all different angles so that the stand and the meeting were well documented…http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6e033355.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Always great to meet up with an old mate!
I hope sales are going well the Torque. If only they would send my favorite Aussie fella to come over to do the set and demo…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Caboolture one day, Canberra the next....*

Well this time tomorrow Luke and I will be heading for the Brisbane Airport to climb on board a QANTAS jet
bound for Australia's capital.. Canberra…

The Canberra Timber and Working with Wood Show is scheduled to start Friday morning and go through to Sunday afternoon..

From all the other TWWS's I have been to this promises to be a fantastic time…

Of course we are traveling down to do some demos on the Torque Workcentre… and I know that there will be some great bargains to be had … so hop on over and say G'day to Luke and me…

This year I also have a small quantity of Purple Heart for sale … remember the early bird gets the timber… I guarantee that it will not last long…. so come early…

I also intended to bring lots of my work to showcase but most of it is already sold… on commission… but I do have a few pieces to fit into my luggage.. If you have any questions about the Torque or about how I make my designs please feel free to stop by for a chat… as you all know I like nothing more than a good chat …especially about timber and tools…

So it is an early night tonight… early start in the morning and a great three day of the show to look forward to…

And I have remembered to pack all my winter woolies… the temperature in Canberra is in the single figures… not freezing but nonetheless cool for a sunny Queensland lad…

See you all there…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Caboolture one day, Canberra the next....*
> 
> Well this time tomorrow Luke and I will be heading for the Brisbane Airport to climb on board a QANTAS jet
> bound for Australia's capital.. Canberra…
> ...


be safe , larry .

and have a great show .

looking forward to what you come up with 
on this trip .

and the videos of course .


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Caboolture one day, Canberra the next....*
> 
> Well this time tomorrow Luke and I will be heading for the Brisbane Airport to climb on board a QANTAS jet
> bound for Australia's capital.. Canberra…
> ...


Oh to to have an airline ticket and the time off from the factory… Have fun!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Caboolture one day, Canberra the next....*
> 
> Well this time tomorrow Luke and I will be heading for the Brisbane Airport to climb on board a QANTAS jet
> bound for Australia's capital.. Canberra…
> ...


have a great weekend Larry but please don´t get lost this time…..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Caboolture one day, Canberra the next....*
> 
> Well this time tomorrow Luke and I will be heading for the Brisbane Airport to climb on board a QANTAS jet
> bound for Australia's capital.. Canberra…
> ...


Happy flying, Larry!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Caboolture one day, Canberra the next....*
> 
> Well this time tomorrow Luke and I will be heading for the Brisbane Airport to climb on board a QANTAS jet
> bound for Australia's capital.. Canberra…
> ...


Hey Larry
might see you there, plan to go this year. 
Oh by the way, the weather is warming up!!!!! it reached a balmy 18 today!
Looks like the weekend will be on the warmer side too!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Caboolture one day, Canberra the next....*
> 
> Well this time tomorrow Luke and I will be heading for the Brisbane Airport to climb on board a QANTAS jet
> bound for Australia's capital.. Canberra…
> ...


Larry, I pray that you will have a safe trip and a successful one as well. I don't think you will have too much trouble selling what you have made because you do good work and I hope you have success with the equipment as well. Have a good time.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*I have not been to Tasmania...*

This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..

And speaking of timbers…Check here

Tasmanian Blackwood [one of my favourites.] Myrtle, Huon Pine, King William Pine, Celery Top Pine, Leatherwood, Silver Wattle….. and my all time favourite…

Black Heart Sassafras…

Like a kid in a candy store… or lolly shop as we say here in the land downunder…

Flying out on the Wednesday afternoon..arriving in the evening… that leaves all day Thursday to make sure the stand is in tip top shape… all the machines [we are taking 3] are assembled and tuned… all the gear is working and everything is ready for the three days of the show…

Pack up on Sunday afternoon and fly back north on Monday afternoon… may be a little time to sight see on Monday forenoon…

I can't wait… and for all those readers of this blog or my posts at Larry's Workshop please come by and say hi… check out the deals and just have a chat…


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Just milled today Tasmanian blackwood!!! beautiful timber. I have heaps of slabs, do you want me to send you one?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


moshel, How about sending a little to all the LS? We will be very appreciative )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Larry, you meant there is a real Tasmania? I thought that was a fictious place where Tasmanian Devils came from!!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Larry,

Watch out for those Tasmanian devils!!!!!

Enjoy the trip and please give us some updates. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


*TopamaxSurvivor* no problem. each slab is 2m long ~50cm wide, 7cm thick. it weight over 100kg…. do you have a FedEx account I can use?  remember, I am in NZ (and no, this is not a US state)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Sorry, no FedX acct here:-(( I thought shipping was included ) I know where you are. If the wood was in North America, we could go get it ourselves  Sorry it is not as much a pleasure doing business with you as I thought it might be :-((


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


I wished I were with you. Have a very good time, Larry.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Hi Larry, you sound like a pilgrim on the road to Jerusalem. That Black Sassafras is spectacular wood. I can see why you like it so much. I hope you have a good time and also sell a lot. Looking forward to your follow-up blog.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Hi Larry;

It sounds like a lot of fun to me. Enjoy!

Lee


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Ohhh I am green with envy. That sounds like one heck of a trip. Have fun Larry and soak it all up my friend.

P.S. We want some more videos of your experience as well…. Share… Share… Share….lol


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Larry: have a great time.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the pics of that lumber!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Larry, I hope that you have a great trip and a grate show. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Look out for that overweight baggage charge on the way back, or are you going to send all the wood back
on the slow boat from China. I know you are not going to be able to resist buying at least one or one
hundred pieces of wood. Enjoy and keep us posted.

As ever, Gus the 71 yr young laborer, tryilng to become a carpenters apprentice.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


sounds like a great trip i like the looks of the woods 
Tasmanian Blackwood,and Black Heart Sassafras are my favorite


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of fun, Larry!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Beautiful woods, Larry. I envy you the trip. Have fun.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I have not been to Tasmania...*
> 
> This is going to be a first for me… off to the timber show in Launceston, Tasmania, in 2 weeks… I have never been to Tasmania and am really looking forward to dropping in on one of the world's greatest timber growing regions… and home of some of the world's best wood craftsmen…. I hope to meet up with some of them and swap ideas..
> 
> ...


Enjoy the trip Larry and, keep us posted.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*

I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
Hey Larry,
Missed your bright, cheerful presence at the Melbourne Show. That was nice of you to send your 'sidekick/friend' by to say hello.
It was a good show, but absolutely freezing because of a cold snap. My teeth were chattering.
Have attached some pix. The red head, Victoria, is my best friend and she lives in melb. she helped me sell books.
Hope its all going well for you.
All the Best
Patt
Woodwork for Women

I thought I might post the pics for you all to see.









One of the things Patt teaches at her School of Woodworking for Women…how to take a Pallet and turn it into a Coffee Table… really cool.. in my humble opinion..









From this pic … it was not only women who wanted to see what Patt was up to…

Here is a shot of Patt and her Best Friend… Victoria…

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I am disappointed that I did not get to go to Melbourne… if only to meet up with Victoria… from all reports a great person and a lot of fun..

FWIW… I bought a copy of Patt's Book and I can heartily recommend it … not just for women but for anyone who is interested in taking up the hobby of woodworking..

PS apparently Patt was not the only one who missed me… several exhibitors came over to the Torque Stand and asked where I was… Nice to be missed…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


You're on the way to fame and glory Larry!! ) Nice to be missed, but nicer to be there, eh?

An aquaintance of mine said he always wanted to disappear and have everyone wonder what happened to him. I ask,"What if nobody wondered? And, if you didn't have contact, how would you know they were wondering or even noticed you where gone?" The response was silence.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


Good one Larry. I have only one woman missing me and that is usually when there is work to be done! Your friend may know how to make a coffee table out of a pallet, but though I don't want to brag, I am able to make a pallet out of a coffee table.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


Mike …. You win… I laughed so hard my BEER fell over…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


Sorry Larry, I'm too far away to help you with emergencies.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


I should have gone to bed, now i won't be able to sleep. Might even giggle the wife awake :-((


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


Now that is a problem…??


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


Good one Mike…..lol

That looks like it would of been a cool show to see. I am always looking for new woodwork books to add to my library (OK small book shelf but I think big…lol). Do you have a link as to where someone can snag it Larry?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


Sorry you were missed.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


I had way over 200 pallets last year that I took apart very big job they are nailed with those twisted nails, but I saved enough good lumber to make all of my porch railings and I have lots left over, lots of it was for burning.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


Hey Mike, can we see the before and after pictures? ROTFLMAO


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


Nice one!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


I do a blog on it as soon as I get one finished!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


Personally I can not wait…


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Did not go to Melbourne... and I was missed...*
> 
> I received an E-mail from Patt Gregory this afternoon…
> Hey Larry,
> ...


IT'S GREAT TO BE MISSED LARRY!!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Off to Tassie...*

One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….










It does not get any better for a woodworker or a demonstrator of woodworking equipment or both… off to a place with some of the worlds greatest timber…

I am so excited to be able to jet off to Tasmania and attend one of the best woodworking shows of the year…

Bags packed, tickets paid for, motel organised… Parking at the airport is booked..

Brisbane Airport Parking is a great way to drive to the airport and not have to worry about your car… you drive to the BAP and leave your car… they then transport you by minibus to the airport… they will even detail your car while you are away… then they pick you back up straight from your incoming flight and return you to your car… great service and just over ten bucks a day…

If you happen to be in Launceston this weekend… do yourself a favour and attend the Wood Show at the Silverdome.. come on in and say HI to Luke and me… check out the new attachments for the TWC…
EDIT
I have both digital cameras… still and video … charged and ready to capture all the fun and games….


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Have a nice trip Larry. Let us know how it went..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Bon Voyage Larry. Will you be home for Christmas?
Hey, nice picture of Ski mate.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Have your self a great show and a taste of Boag's finest…BC


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip. Don't have too much fun !


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


I always knew you had sold your soul to the devil, that's how you can make those projects so fast! Now you are making your annual trip of fealty. Don't try to kid us Larry, we know you are up to no good.

How's the beer down there? The only time I was on an Aussie Coast Guard ship, they had beer on tap! That's the way to do it. Went to have lunch with their medical officer on ship when I was in Taiwan for two years with the navy.
Long time ago, like 40 years.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Nice trip, Larry.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Larry, you don't sound excited at all….!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


You're a lucky guy, Larry!

Lee


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good time for sure. I think I might try and go to a show next year. Seems like people have a great time at them.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


I'LL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO LOTS OF VIDEOS AND PICS AND SALES. HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME BUDDY, MIKE.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Have a nice trip Larry . Wish I were going too


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Bon voyage like some say.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Sounds great Larry. Keep us posted!


----------



## rogerbrown950 (Feb 20, 2013)

degoose said:


> *Off to Tassie...*
> 
> One more sleep and it is off into the wide blue yonder… off to the Apple Isle… Tasmania… land of Huon Pine, James Boag's Beer and the Tasmanian Devil….
> 
> ...


Have used BAP for 4 yrs and always been good service…their car detailing service is great quality too!
bwi airport park


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*

You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…









Got a call today letting me know that the Carins Brothers from Tasmania will not be attending the Maleny show… and they have some Huon Pine stored at YAS Engineering where the TWC is made…...

They will however be attending the Timber and Working With Wood Show at the RNA in Brisbane 3 weeks later…

So I have been asked to sell the Huon Pine on their behalf…









I rang Steve, the Organiser, and booked a site… Right near the boys from Torque… Right at the bottom of the hill … right near the back gate to the car park…

Pop over and get a bargain… they have told me to halve their regular price just for the Maleny show…

If you wait for Brisbane you will miss out … there will never be a better time to buy some great timber…

I will also have a load of small slab offcuts of walnut..

And don't forget the Launch of the Ultimate Blokes BBQ Board….

See you all there… if you can…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great deal. Good luck Larry.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


Looks like a BEAUTIFUL experience… Enjoy…


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


Larry my friend, you have me drooling again. (sigh)

If only shipping costs from Oz to Canada weren't so bloomin' high.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


thats some beautiful wood…if i was there i would get some…but i will just have to deal with the wood here…ive got some pecan coming today..had it milled for me and its ready…ill share pictures of it if its worth bragging about, enjoy the show and good luck with sales…grizz


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


Sweet timber.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


I will go pretty far to lay my grubby paws on some Huon Pine….I've heard so much about it. Why, oh why is Ausie so far from here…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


I could do a lot of things with a cubic meter…

Enjoy the show Larry.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


LARRY MY GOOD BUDDY!!!!!

Thats some nice wood you have posted. Hope all is well down under and stay warm now that winter is coming your way. Blondie and I really need to get back down under. Might have to wait til summer comes though!

Good Luck at the show!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


Gorgeous lumber!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


Amazing wood that Huon pine Larry. Must get to the Brisbane show sooner or later.


----------



## rauljdk (Apr 28, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Tasmanian Timber for sale at Maleny Wood Expo..*
> 
> You heard correctly … I will have some Tasmanian timber for sale at the show… just over a cubic metre of Tasmanian Huon Pine…
> 
> ...


Events - Find comprehensive information about Local Shows, Plays, Musical Concerts, Performing Arts, and Business Events. Call 1-800-500-0000 for more information


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*New Product Launch.*

Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…

As well as the Huon Pine for sale, there will be some of the European Walnut I bought and stored last year… There will be great bargains on both… so get in early..

There will be one other item on my stand..









I will be launching a new line…new for me…. I am sure someone somewhere has done something similar…In fact I saw something very similar while on holidays in NZ a few months ago… stuck in my head and with a little finessing this is the result…

These boards are primarily aimed at the blokes and their BBQs but I have not forgotten that Sheilas like to BBQ too…...
The boards come in various sizes and shapes … made from Camphor Laurel…. inset with various beer and spirit bottle tops, covered with a crystal clear resin and oiled with Grapeseed Oil..

http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Fdaaf9474.pbw

For those who do not drink, I have other inserts... but more on that later...


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


Those are great! I've been saving my beer caps for the past couple of weeks and I now have a few thousand. Do you just use the clear resin to cover the caps? Or do you use it all over the top of the board?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


i'd love to come larry
and bring all the caps i have had over the years

the only mistake i made
was investing all my money
in the beer
not in the stocks

i'd be a billionaire by now


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


you could always use trimmed off wine corks for the Sheilas in the crowd


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


*Larry* They are great, I enjoyed following their creation.

*Don* they wear them in their hats. LoL

*David* I spent all my money on wine women & song. The rest I wasted. 

jamie


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


Unique Idea Larry


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


so that was the new idea … LOL

Dennis


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


Now I see why you wanter the caps.

Great idea Larry!

I love the logo.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


Good luck at the expo. I bet all the blokes love your new boards.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


Thats cool!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


nifty idea Larry. you should be receiving a small package I sent off last week


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


Love these !
Very ingenious as always : )

Lisa


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


A HOT BBQ in NZ with Larry!

That would be great fun to behold!
... sorry to say, we cannot make it.

y'all are going to have FUN!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry;

I think these should sell pretty well. You're going to need another source for the caps, I bet.

Nice job.

Lee


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


Great idea with the caps, Larry! So do you have them made up ahead of time, or are you letting people "build their own" by choosing which caps they want.

I'll be curious to see how well these go over. I love the sign for them as well!


----------



## Nate_in_Denver (May 18, 2011)

degoose said:


> *New Product Launch.*
> 
> Next week, I will be at the Maleny Wood Expo…. both Saturday and Sunday…
> 
> ...


Lazy Larry makes some cool stuff!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Hope the rain stays away...*

I love a sunburnt country,

A land of sweeping plains,

Of rugged mountain ranges,

Of droughts and flooding rains…

Ok, enough of the flooding rains for a while or at least while the Maleny Wood Expo is on…

Off to the show this morning… just packing the last minute things…

Did not exactly burn the midnight oil but it was nearing 10 PM when I finished oiling the last of 55 new boards… half of which were made yesterday…

I had fun sitting waiting for the resin to dry…

Should be a great show… it seems to be getting bigger and better every year…

Hope to see some of you there… so don't be shy… drop in for a chat…

Stand by for the pics from the show… will upload on Monday..


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Hope the rain stays away...*
> 
> I love a sunburnt country,
> 
> ...


You do some really great work. Good Luck to you!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Hope the rain stays away...*
> 
> I love a sunburnt country,
> 
> ...


Good luck with the new boards. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Hope the rain stays away...*
> 
> I love a sunburnt country,
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the pics Larry, have a great time.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Hope the rain stays away...*
> 
> I love a sunburnt country,
> 
> ...


We will be waiting for pics Larry.

Good luck.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Hope the rain stays away...*
> 
> I love a sunburnt country,
> 
> ...


G'day mate. I wish I was there so I could attend the show. Send us the pics when it is over and have a great time at the show!!
We had a week of rain here in Mich, too and I'm tired of it. Can't finish anything in this humidity!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Hope the rain stays away...*
> 
> I love a sunburnt country,
> 
> ...


Good luck with the sales Larry.

Lee


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Maleny*

*What a shamozzle…..
*
Firstly the Shop Ute need the brakes fixed… had them fixed.. then they tell me I need a new battery… OK … new battery installed…

All done by Friday…in time for the show…load up the trailer and the back of the ute…

First up Saturday morning… jump in the beast and click click click ….

Starter Motor…

The Ute is the only vehicle I have with a tow hitch…

Luckily the next door neighbour was kind enough to lend me his 4X4 truck…and helped me transfer all the gear into it… so off to Maleny…

Got there just after the show started … due to the delay… and came in across the main part of the ShowGrounds to enter at the back gate… and got bogged… luckily … 4WD… the ute would still be there…

Found the site allocated and it is wet and muddy… and churned up by a big truck with a huge log on the back…It had rained heavily all week…

Had lookers as I was setting up so that was a good thing and I looked forward to a better weekend…

Here are a few pics of the initial setup.




































It was all a bit rushed and so a little untidy… but by the afternoon I had it all the way I wanted it..

Very slow all day… that is not to say that I did not have crowds of people looking… just slow with the sales…

I did however sell some of the Walnut and Camphor Laurel I had brought…and a few bits of the Huon Pine…again not at much as I would have liked…
This shot is the trailer with the walnut mini slabs.









At the end of the first day, a few beers and a pizza and all was good with the world…

Tried sleeping in the back of the truck but it was far too uncomfortable so I slung my swag under the SlabMaster on a bit of concrete and slept like a baby..

Next morning after a hot shower and a change of clothes… got a quick look around before the show started but did not get any pics… most of the sites were still closed and/or covered… sorry bout that…

Sunday was a better day, the sun was shining, not a cloud in the sky and a small breeze… enough to blow a light dusting of sawdust all over my goods… spent a lot of time dusting… LOL

Did not sell everything… but the good news is that I still have inventory for the show I want to go to this coming weekend at Cooroy…


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Maleny*
> 
> *What a shamozzle…..
> *
> ...


The setup looks nice.
Quite the inventory too. 
How did the bloke's boards do?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Maleny*
> 
> *What a shamozzle…..
> *
> ...


Looks like you have a lot of Product to sell…

Lots of goodies!

Glad you made it OK.

The bad Starter motor was probably the cause of thinking it was a bad battery (old one was probably good) LOL…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Maleny*
> 
> *What a shamozzle…..
> *
> ...


Sounds like you had an uphill climb. I guess all shows have their ups and downs. With work as great looking as yours there will more much more good to come.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Maleny*
> 
> *What a shamozzle…..
> *
> ...


Bad news: Not too many sales.

Good news: A lot of inventory for the next show.

I like your approach.

Have a good week now


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Maleny*
> 
> *What a shamozzle…..
> *
> ...


I guess everything that could go wrong with truck did.

You have been very busy. That's a lot of boards you got.
The lumber is very attractive.

Good luck with cooroy!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Maleny*
> 
> *What a shamozzle…..
> *
> ...


Sorry the sale didn't go that well. Especially with the truck. I have a festival that I'm doing this weekend here in town. It's my first one here in town. I'm hoping to sell a few pieces. If not atleast I will get my name out there.
Good luck on your next show.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Cooroy show... where there is a will there is a way...*

Dropped by this morning and checked out the show…Here are some pics of inside the hall…panned from left to right.


























There seems to be a small spot out the back that would accommodate the Torque WorkCentre and possibly some of the timber and maybe a table of boards… so loading up the Ute and trailer… off to the show in the morning…

Will call in at the factory to help Aaron load a TWC and be there by 8 in the AM to set up…

Show goes from 8.30 to about 3.30 in the afternoon…There is a lot of different stuff to see so drop in and say HI…

This is the upstairs section with the items to be judged..









I voted for this bandsaw box in the People's Choice…









it was fairly difficult but I went for the box as I am partial to boxes and this was rather good.

I will take some photographs of the outside area once we are set up…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cooroy show... where there is a will there is a way...*
> 
> Dropped by this morning and checked out the show…Here are some pics of inside the hall…panned from left to right.
> 
> ...


That is an exceptionally NICE bandsaw box!

I like it!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cooroy show... where there is a will there is a way...*
> 
> Dropped by this morning and checked out the show…Here are some pics of inside the hall…panned from left to right.
> 
> ...


Indeed, it is a voteworthy box.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Cooroy show... where there is a will there is a way...*
> 
> Dropped by this morning and checked out the show…Here are some pics of inside the hall…panned from left to right.
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry!

I never been to a woodworking show nut your pictures Now I know how some would look like.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Cooroy show... where there is a will there is a way...*
> 
> Dropped by this morning and checked out the show…Here are some pics of inside the hall…panned from left to right.
> 
> ...


Just like being there Larry. Some nice work done by the woodies.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Cooroy show... where there is a will there is a way...*
> 
> Dropped by this morning and checked out the show…Here are some pics of inside the hall…panned from left to right.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great show Larry. I think the box was a good choice. A really original design. Lot of other beautiful items as well. I wish we had something like that here. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Featured stand at Brisbane.*










Each show I attend, I make a point of featuring one stand… this year at the Timber and Working with Wood Show the stand that caught my eye ..








My good friend Brian's company, Sitco, had a great display of Solomon Island Queen Ebony including some great carvings from the Islands…









Not a great set up but the timber and the carvings really stood out..









I managed to pick up some small sticks of the Ebony for use as accents in a lazy larry or two, and also as stripes in a cutting board I am going to make…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Featured stand at Brisbane.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice stuff!

You really going to make another cutting board?!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Featured stand at Brisbane.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff.

Thanks for sharing Larry.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Featured stand at Brisbane.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of an African theme there Larry.
Looks like wood supplies are just as expensive up North.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Featured stand at Brisbane.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Larry , is that Macasar ebony?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Featured stand at Brisbane.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, don't you see some ideas there. Sculpture. To set on your boards…..

.......how about wood sculpted beer bottles, whiskey, wine….......

I should think that would keep you one step ahead of all those other board builders…....

Shouldn't have to go too far to find a model. Probably cheap too.

(-:


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Featured stand at Brisbane.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you had a good time. Some nice carvings there.


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Featured stand at Brisbane.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw the stand and it was very impressive. Did look for you but you must of been on a coffee break THE WHOLE AFTERNOON. Or maybe just when you saw me coming.

Anyway it was a great show. I spent most of the afternoon at Neil Scobie's chair tutorial. It was fantastic, I really learnt alot.

Catch you next time.

Doug


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Featured stand at Brisbane.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some really cool carvings Larry. Also good to find some ebony for your boards.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Torque about Tight...*

Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…

It was wonderful to be in such company… although the space provided was only just bigger than the Torque itself…

It is amazing how you can adapt to the space allocated… if it had been bigger we would have filled it… but as it was it was tight fit.









Can you see the Torque..?








How about now?









There it is?









Ah this is more familiar…. notice the 4 inch flex tube coming from the dust guard on the router… hooked up to a Jet Cyclone Dust Collecter… worked like a dream… set up here for a little copy routing… a house sign in Tasmanian Blackwood for friend Geoffry..









Came up a treat… a little cleanup and a sand… wonderful…

Next stop will be Sydney… and yes at this stage I will be there…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Torque about Tight...*
> 
> Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…
> 
> ...


Looks like a jolly good show….

Thanks for helping me remember ….

the Alamo that is )


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Torque about Tight...*
> 
> Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…
> 
> ...


Nice demo Larry.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Torque about Tight...*
> 
> Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…
> 
> ...


I had to look very carefully to spot it in the first pictures.

There seems to be a lot of tools in this show, unlike the others.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Torque about Tight...*
> 
> Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…
> 
> ...


Good job, Larry.

Lee


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Torque about Tight...*
> 
> Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…
> 
> ...


Ahh, I miss the woodworking shows!!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Torque about Tight...*
> 
> Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…
> 
> ...


Looks like a big show..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Torque about Tight...*
> 
> Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…
> 
> ...


Very good, Larry!

I was surprised to see "The Alamo" in a sign in Aussieland! The word really gets around!

That tool looks really cool… Sure has a sturdy table… is that iron? Must weigh a ton or more!

Thank you…


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Torque about Tight...*
> 
> Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…
> 
> ...


Cool display Larry. Looks like you were busy too.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Torque about Tight...*
> 
> Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…
> 
> ...


Looked like fun. Nothing better than woodworking people getting together!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Torque about Tight...*
> 
> Well, the Torque went to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood show last weekend.. as part of the Gregory Machinery/Jet Australia stand…
> 
> ...


Might see you in Sydney Larry. May have to take my Grumpy mask off.LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Sydney next month..*

Yup… just got the confirmation from Aaron at Torque Workcentres… they would like me to go to Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show to help with the demonstrations..

Last year, I clocked up a lot of frequent flyer miles doing the show circuit with the TWC…Maleny, Brisbane, Canberra, Adelaide, Launceston with two trips to Melbourne the year before.. getting quite good at assembling the machines and putting together a stand at these shows.. But this will be the first time doing the Sydney show.

It should be a real blast… Flying in on the Thursday to set up for the three day show… June 17/18/19 and fly back out Sunday night…
And heaps of new tools, timber and lots of demonstrations by some of the best in the industry…not that I will have that much time to actually look at the show… should be too busy…but any luck I will finally get to meet Sam Shakouri...

Sam is one of the best woodturners I have never met…I am looking forward to meeting you, Sam…so don't forget to come to the show…

The show will be held at the Entertainment Quarter, Moore Park, Sydney on the Friday, Saturday and Sunday opening each day at 10.00 AM and running until 5.00 PM. You will have no excuse for not finding time to drop in and say Hi….and ask any questions you may have about how the Torque Workcentre will change the way you look at woodworking…and you will be able to see just how substantial the Torque is and also get to see it in action…

At this stage I will also be winging down to Adelaide in July but more of that later… still working out all the details about which team will attend which show…


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sydney next month..*
> 
> Yup… just got the confirmation from Aaron at Torque Workcentres… they would like me to go to Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show to help with the demonstrations..
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to see you over there for all four days.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Sydney next month..*
> 
> Yup… just got the confirmation from Aaron at Torque Workcentres… they would like me to go to Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show to help with the demonstrations..
> 
> ...


What's next Larry? Paris? London? New York?
Have Fun my Friend!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Sydney next month..*
> 
> Yup… just got the confirmation from Aaron at Torque Workcentres… they would like me to go to Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show to help with the demonstrations..
> 
> ...


Sounds like you'll be a busy fellow for a while.

Stay safe.

Lee


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Sydney next month..*
> 
> Yup… just got the confirmation from Aaron at Torque Workcentres… they would like me to go to Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show to help with the demonstrations..
> 
> ...


Sounds good, Larry.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Sydney next month..*
> 
> Yup… just got the confirmation from Aaron at Torque Workcentres… they would like me to go to Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show to help with the demonstrations..
> 
> ...


Larry, you sound so excited about going to all those shows. I think it's great. Have fun at this one.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sydney next month..*
> 
> Yup… just got the confirmation from Aaron at Torque Workcentres… they would like me to go to Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show to help with the demonstrations..
> 
> ...


Sounds like it will be the kind of work that's fun. It's always good to make money while having fun and you seem to do both very well. Sydney is about 900 to 1000 miles from your home?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Sydney next month..*
> 
> Yup… just got the confirmation from Aaron at Torque Workcentres… they would like me to go to Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show to help with the demonstrations..
> 
> ...


It's a nice way to travel and do what you like to do: woodworking.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Sydney next month..*
> 
> Yup… just got the confirmation from Aaron at Torque Workcentres… they would like me to go to Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show to help with the demonstrations..
> 
> ...


Good luck with the show Larry. I hope a lot of TWC's are sold and I hope you will post some pics of the show too.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Sydney next month..*
> 
> Yup… just got the confirmation from Aaron at Torque Workcentres… they would like me to go to Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show to help with the demonstrations..
> 
> ...


I will be there so long as Torque Workcentres pays for my airflight from New Jersey U. S. A. to Sidney, Australia. Otherwise, I think I have a pretty good excuse for not stopping by. Only kidding you. Good luck with the show.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Back from Sydney*

Nearly did not make it out…. the Airport was closed on the Sunday night due to high winds and then again on Tuesday due to the ASH CLOUD…. lucky for us we were booked out on the Monday…

Well what a great show… I had not been to the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood Show before and was I in for a pleasant surprise… the size of the place was overwhelming… and the variety of exhibitors and displays were fantastic…

There was one whole section devoted to clubs displays…and most of the large timber was in an outside area between the two pavilions…

It has taken me a few days to get over the very exhausting show and to clear Emails and backlog of phone calls… But now I am back on deck and off to the workshop this morning to finish the EndGrain Cutting Board 101 Class… so stay tuned….

I am uploading a heap of shots from the show and hope to have them posted later today or maybe tonight…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Back from Sydney*
> 
> Nearly did not make it out…. the Airport was closed on the Sunday night due to high winds and then again on Tuesday due to the ASH CLOUD…. lucky for us we were booked out on the Monday…
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it Larry.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Back from Sydney*
> 
> Nearly did not make it out…. the Airport was closed on the Sunday night due to high winds and then again on Tuesday due to the ASH CLOUD…. lucky for us we were booked out on the Monday…
> 
> ...


Good Show….....?!?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Back from Sydney*
> 
> Nearly did not make it out…. the Airport was closed on the Sunday night due to high winds and then again on Tuesday due to the ASH CLOUD…. lucky for us we were booked out on the Monday…
> 
> ...


Sounds good, Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*So Much Timber...*

There was just so much timber of all shapes and sizes at the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood show… and so well priced…...Some of the timber sellers had to go back home and get more….









Lots of native hardwoods at Boutique Timbers.









There's Greg and Adam and some Red Cedar slabs.









Now this would make a great dining room table … don't you think…









More great looking slabs…








Burl for a coffee table…









More burls and a burl base for a table…









How is this for bookmatching… superb…
There was so much there that you really needed to be there to see it all…


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *So Much Timber...*
> 
> There was just so much timber of all shapes and sizes at the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood show… and so well priced…...Some of the timber sellers had to go back home and get more….
> 
> ...


Nice to have you back Larry, and it sounds like you had some good fun!!
Outrageous array of timber there…


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

degoose said:


> *So Much Timber...*
> 
> There was just so much timber of all shapes and sizes at the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood show… and so well priced…...Some of the timber sellers had to go back home and get more….
> 
> ...


Wooo-hoooo…!
Most of these pieces are a art form all their own!
Glad you are back home, safely.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *So Much Timber...*
> 
> There was just so much timber of all shapes and sizes at the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood show… and so well priced…...Some of the timber sellers had to go back home and get more….
> 
> ...


Beautiful Pieces…

Did you load up your truck?! LOL


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *So Much Timber...*
> 
> There was just so much timber of all shapes and sizes at the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood show… and so well priced…...Some of the timber sellers had to go back home and get more….
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *So Much Timber...*
> 
> There was just so much timber of all shapes and sizes at the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood show… and so well priced…...Some of the timber sellers had to go back home and get more….
> 
> ...


Zounds!!!!!!!!

......sure they didn't destroy any Hobbitt houses….......boot out Winnie the Pooh…......or commit any other heinous crimes to get those slabs. Gee willikers.

Nice stuff…..........hmmmmmmm.

Hmmmmmmm.

........do you think you could pose as a lumberjack and heist some of this stuff….....put it on an old submarine…and smuggle it into Alaska?

I am sure some of those trees are on someone's endangered species list…..............

Hope you got some good stuff….....so you can cut it up into little pieces to make cutting boards….....(-:


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *So Much Timber...*
> 
> There was just so much timber of all shapes and sizes at the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood show… and so well priced…...Some of the timber sellers had to go back home and get more….
> 
> ...


Sorry I couldn't make it Larry. Would have been good to catch up.
Did you sign up any recruits to Lumberjocks?.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

degoose said:


> *So Much Timber...*
> 
> There was just so much timber of all shapes and sizes at the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood show… and so well priced…...Some of the timber sellers had to go back home and get more….
> 
> ...


Sure would be nice to ship some of those slabs home.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *So Much Timber...*
> 
> There was just so much timber of all shapes and sizes at the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood show… and so well priced…...Some of the timber sellers had to go back home and get more….
> 
> ...


Crikey !!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *So Much Timber...*
> 
> There was just so much timber of all shapes and sizes at the Sydney Timber and Working with Wood show… and so well priced…...Some of the timber sellers had to go back home and get more….
> 
> ...


Thats some great looking wood.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Some shots from the Adelaide DIY show.*

These pics were taken at the start of the show before too many folks came in.. you can see just how much room we all had this time… This is also only part of the woodworkers area… not the whole show…
The last 2 photos are of some sculpture made from metal and a metal chess set… I know it is not wood but it was magic just the same…...

http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F6a004277.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank"><


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Some shots from the Adelaide DIY show.*
> 
> These pics were taken at the start of the show before too many folks came in.. you can see just how much room we all had this time… This is also only part of the woodworkers area… not the whole show…
> The last 2 photos are of some sculpture made from metal and a metal chess set… I know it is not wood but it was magic just the same…...
> ...


Thanks Larry. Looks like a big success.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Some shots from the Adelaide DIY show.*
> 
> These pics were taken at the start of the show before too many folks came in.. you can see just how much room we all had this time… This is also only part of the woodworkers area… not the whole show…
> The last 2 photos are of some sculpture made from metal and a metal chess set… I know it is not wood but it was magic just the same…...
> ...


Larry,
Everytime you post pictures of shows it gets me dreaming: Travel and check out these show.

Thanks!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some shots from the Adelaide DIY show.*
> 
> These pics were taken at the start of the show before too many folks came in.. you can see just how much room we all had this time… This is also only part of the woodworkers area… not the whole show…
> The last 2 photos are of some sculpture made from metal and a metal chess set… I know it is not wood but it was magic just the same…...
> ...


You don't have the travel bug…....do you? Glad to see you got a little room this time. Looks like a bottle of soda on the Torque…...thought you would use a little stronger stuff for lubricating.

Have a good one….....way too busy at work these days.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show...*

It is on again this weekend…at the RNA.

Comes around so quickly these days…

Tomorrow, I will be dropping some timber for sale off to Trevor's Stand… in the outside area…

European Walnut…

European Wild Cherry…

Remember to drop by and say Hi… and get some bargain timber…

Friday, I will be attending as a member of the public to check out the show… for the first time in 3 years, I will not be an exhibitor …

I am no longer demonstrating Torque WorkCentres… my business has taken a different turn in the road… and we are parting company… I still love my TWC but due to a change of direction, I find myself moving on to other ventures.

I am actually looking forward to taking my time and meeting up with so many great woodworkers… and not having to race back to a stand…should be a real treat..

It will be different for me …as an exhibitor/demonstrator I met a lot of wonderful people…now as a visitor….it will be nice to catch up…


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show...*
> 
> It is on again this weekend…at the RNA.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the show! I do hope the Brisbane show is better than the one in Melbourne last year.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show...*
> 
> It is on again this weekend…at the RNA.
> 
> ...


You enjoy the show. I am sure you will be coming home with plenty of new ideas, and will have given other woodworkers ideas and advice. 
-Don


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show...*
> 
> It is on again this weekend…at the RNA.
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoy the show and maybe take some video for us too Larry.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show...*
> 
> It is on again this weekend…at the RNA.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the show, Larry.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show...*
> 
> It is on again this weekend…at the RNA.
> 
> ...


You're killing me with all this talk of cheap lumber. But I do hope you have a really good time & share information you get.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show...*
> 
> It is on again this weekend…at the RNA.
> 
> ...


It's nice to visit with fellow wood workers and share the good times at the show .
I always come away with some good memories and some new friendships .
Hope you have good times Larry and lets get some stories .
Kiefer


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show...*
> 
> It is on again this weekend…at the RNA.
> 
> ...


See you there tomorrow (Saturday). I am looking for some nice Jarah, so keep an eye out for me.


----------

